# UPCOMING FET CYCLE BUDDIES



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

I am waiting to start my down regging in two weeks time for my first FET after my first ICSI cycle was unsuccessful in August. I am looking at a transfer at the end of November, begining of December.

Is there anybody else out there that is in the same position, i feel like I am going a little bit insane with the waiting, one day is good and i am all positive and ready to go and the next i am crying and stressing out!

I would love to chat if you are also in the grip of upcoming cycle madness!

Pudding
x


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 'Pudding'
I'll join you in the 'anxious and nervous' club! 
I started my down regging on Saturday.  All a bit new to me as my first cycle for ICSI back in Sept/Oct 2010 was a short protocol and straight onto stimming.
Felt okay yesterday but really felt the effects of the drugs last night and had loads of hot sweats.  That plus waking with a panic attack as I was nervous about the endometrial scratch this morning.
Got my down regging scan on Thurs 24th so hopefully that will be the end of the horrible injections.
We only have 1 on ice, a grade B 3 day 10 cell.  So anxious about the freeze thaw and waiting to see if it survives.
What protocol are you on? Are you doing anything in addition to the clinic procedures to help things along? 
I have gone back to my Acupuncture clinic and have been having reflexology to chill a bit.  I did these both with my last cycle.
Really glad you have started this new thread, I only logged back in yesterday for the first time in around 2 years!
Jess
x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Jess

Thanks for your post there are now two of us in this boat!

I see from your signature that your first fresh cycle was successful, mine sadly was not, do you think that that will have any bearing on the success of the FET?

We have 3 snow babies on ice and our clinic have said they recommend a double transfer and will thaw the first two to begin with, if one or both don't make it they will thaw the third.

I hope you wont laugh at me but I have named my snow babies! we had 7 embryos after the ICSI and so I named them after the 7 dwarfs. Happy was my first try and although the clinic believe I had implantation it didnt last, hopefully I will be having Bashful and Doc transferred and leave Sleepy for a future transfer if possible, did you name yours? or am i the only crazy one?

I havent received my drugs yet but will be down regging for about two weeks and then eostrogen pills for a couple of weeks depending on how well my lining thickens up.

I have been on a comprehensive supplement regime since we were diagnosed as having a problem and I am starting accupuncture later this week.

Pudding
x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi ladies, can I join you?!

I have just taken my first nasal spray for DR this morning.  Our fresh cycle was cancelled in July due to OHSS so onto FET now.  We have 9 snow babies, all frozen on day one so no idea of grading etc but hoping they survive the thaw & grow well.

Pudding, I love that you've named them - especially after the seven dwarves being the Disney fan that I am!

Good luck with all your FET processes - fingers crossed &  to you all
  
xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Bibbidi

Congrats on starting the drugs, the waiting is the hardest part isnt it!

I think it helped me to have names for my snow babies, I hated saying "it"!

Are you doing any alternative therapies? Im starting acupuncture
tomorrow, i used to hate the idea of needles but doing the injections for stimming forces you to get over that doesnt it!

Pudding
x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm also about to start my first FET hope i can be buddies with Y'all?

I'm sending bloods to my clinic on Thursday, so Friday i should know what my start date is. I will no doubt transfer the end of Nov.


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all, would love to be cycle buddies. I start DR'ing tomorrow and have 2 frosties left after a failed FET in August .

Sending everybody lots of luck x


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello ladies,
We are signing our consent forms on Saturday then I'm due to start DR on the 27th of oct. This will be my 2nd FET at Nurture. The first in oct 2011 resulted in our now 16month old boy! I was hoping for a natural cycle this time, but my cycles are too unpredictable. 
We've got 2 frosties. Was hoping to have them both put back. But consultant advises not to. Have had a myomectomy and  C-section so may too high risk. 
Look forward to sharing our journeys together
Xx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi good to speak with you all. I'm just waiting for my blood results today to see when i can have the scratch, and then start. I'm pretty nervous for the thaw..


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Need1Miracle, Beckalouise and Naa-d welcome to you all!

Naa-d it looks like we will commence downregging on the same day!

I had my first accupuncture session yesterday and it has definately had a few physical effects on me already digestively speaking! I know too much information ;-) plus I napped for about an hour after I got home and was asleep very early last night which is unlike me! hopefully it will help the FET process and we will get the very much longed for BFP!

Pudding
x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi pudding, it is like smoking a big doob huh! That hour of acupuncture is the best, i've often fell fell aslep during it!

I get my prostap injection on Monday to suppress ovulation. Not sure the full protocol yet, will find that out on Monday. I always get the feeling that the nurses don't want to tell you too much info in advance - keep you guessing until the last minute : ).


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Need1Miracle

I was a bit sceptical about accupuncture but decided to give it a try but now I am much more confident that it has had an effect on me and hopefully will help the cycle!

I got the same impression from the nurses too, i am a person that likes to know what is happening and its frustrating! but if this "journey" (god I hate that term but couldnt think of another way to say it) has taught us anything it is that we need to relax and go with the flow!!!!!

What are your plans for the weekend?

Pudding
x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Evening all. Hope you are all well, I'm in my pjs after a lovely warm bath and hubby has just left for night shift, bliss  

Was suppose to have prostap yesterday (d21) but when they scanned me I hadn't ovulated  . Anyway as I work in the hospital they decided to scan me again this morning and thankfully I must have ovulated overnight so I'm officially DR'ing again  .  Need1miracle if it's helps I'm back 2weeks today for scan and if I'm 'switched off' will start HRT until lining 10mm (was 10 days last time I think) then the lovely pressaries 2 days before ET (mine where frozen on day 2).

Enjoy your weekend all x


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Pudding
Sorry I haven't logged on until now, sounds like you are feeling the benefits of acupuncture which is great. I don't find it 100% relaxing but can definitely feel the effects of the needles.  I have had a few reflexology treatments which I have found amazingly hypnotic!  
To come back to your earlier question I did name my original 2 embies from my first pregnancy...my brother in law joked that we should name babies Chardonnay and Armani.  He had heard a mother in Wolverhampton scream down a supermarket aisle to two little children so, if you can imagine saying these names in a broad black country / brummie accent you can get the full affect!
The consultant we met with said that as long as the embryo survives the freeze thaw they are classed as exactly the same as having a fresh cycle.  For us the benefit is that the egg was taken when I was 3 years younger so my main focus this time is trying to make sure I am healthy and can provide a good environment for it to grow in.

Hi to Bibbidi, Need1Miracle, Beckalouise and Naa-d we all seem to be at the start of the process together - I would be keen to know how you are finding the down regging going and if you're having any side effects.

I have progressively worsened over the last 3 days with symptoms ranging from palpitations, hot flushes, nausea, complete exhaustion, bloating, dizziness and the runs.  I was so convinced that I must have caught a stomach bug that I rang my clinic and spoke to the nurse.  She seems to think these are normal side effects. Not sure I can manage another week of feeling like this on top of work.  Are any of you having the same experience.

Lots of luck to everyone   - our rollercoaster journey commences !


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi pudding, it's so hard to relax as you just want to prepare yourself. Maybe it's better not knowing sometimes. Just passing time this weekend, the weather is cheering me up   . 

Hi Jess, i've heard of some horror stories on DR, i particularly find it the worst part. I get hungry which is fine but i'm really emotional - to the point that my partner can't stand me!! I hope you can stick it out. 

Beckalouise, thanks that it helpful, sounds like we are similar in protocols. As well as the prostap i also am doing HRT. How did you find the prostap?

Hi Bibbidi, congrats on the snow babies i have the same. I had mild OHSS, they detected fluid around my abdomen but we decided to go ahead with transfer anyways. I'm hoping This may be the cause of it not working. 

Hi naa-d


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all.

Sorry to hear your feeling rubbish Jess  . I remember the prostap giving me bad hot flushes but nothing else I don't think, hope you feel better soon. When will you start next step? Hopefully that will improve things if it is the DR'ing  .

I'm already getting impatience for time to pass. I've never really told family/friends the exact time I'm having treatment (they know about our infertility) as can't do with answering questions and everybody else waiting for news but this time my dad has paid for it so already news is travelling fast so I'm just going to have to put up with it as everybody means well, argh can't believe it's only Saturday  

Xx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Morning all!  How is everyone?

Pudding - I'm not doing any alternative therapies.  Acupuncture doesn't really appeal, although it sounds like its working well for you.  And a reflexologist I contacted advised me against reflexology while on the drugs.  But I'm booking in for an Indian head massage this week just to relax instead.

Jess - I've woken up feeling like I have a hangover!!  No alcohol has been drunk, so blaming the Suprecur nasal spray!! The headache seems to be starting in my nose and working its way out to my ears and forehead!! I'm a bit more emotional than normal & also seem to be a bit more windy   DH must be loving being round me!!

Need1miracle - OHSS wasn't fun & I was really annoyed/upset when they didn't go ahead with transfer but as you are wondering if that's why it didn't work (sorry to hear ) part of me is thankful as hopefully my body is in better place without extra fluid etc.

Beckalouise - like you we haven't told people exact dates when we've been going through the treatment as didn't want constant questions, hope you don't get questioned too much this cycle but that you get lots of family support as I do miss that part!

Hope everyone is doing well
xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Morning Ladies!

Jess and Bibbidi I hope you are feeling better!

Beckalouise I know what you mean about people knowing and the questions, we decided not to tell anybody about the FET save for my parents as my hubby travels a lot for work and may need to go away on the 2ww as he did last time, we have a dog, a beautiful border collie, and she needs walking a lot so if DH is away and i am taking it easy we need a little help, my folks don't live to far away so that is really helpful.

I have also found that my mum is the best person for me talk to when i am feeling stressed, we have always been close and my parents tried for 5 years to have my older brother and i took another 2 and a half after that so they really do understand how this feels, in fact if IVF had been so available back then they have both said they would have looked at those options so having them know where we are really helps.

I still have to answer questions all the time, people asking what is happening are we going to have another try? and I just fend off their questions with non committal answers and say we are waiting to hear from  the clinic which seems to works as most people don't know how it all works so can be pretty easily "fobbed off".

There are pros and cons to tellling people about fertility treatment, we decided to tell our families and close friends on a need to know basis, my three best friends have all had babies in the last year and i wanted my friends to know the reason why i found it hard to be around them at times and when you are undergoing a cycle and you just have to do what is right for you, most people will back off from asking questions if you ask them to and you just have to stay calm and relaxed!

Bibbidi my reflexologist said that she doesn't like to work on women having IVF in case it interferes with the cycle so I guess its not unusual! having another accu session on Thursday so will let you know how it goes, i was always unsure about accu but I'm willing to give anything a go now to be honest!

Need1miracle and Naa-d hope you are both well!

Pudding
x


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. Sorry no personals , I've not been on for a while so have lost track of what everyone is up to. I had to ring the clinic to find out if we can still go ahead because I forgot to mention I was still breastfeeding my 16month old.
They are suggesting I don't until he is weaned. But entirely my decision. I'm not sure what to do. My LO is a real boobie monster so weaning suddenly will be difficult. Was so ready to start next week. I suppose I've got a week to make my mind up.
I wish things could be straightforward.
Good night all.


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

How is everyone doing?

I'm feeling a bit more normal today, headaches have died down thankfully.  Went for an Indian head massage on Monday seeing as the reflexology wasn't recommended (pudding - good to hear that other reflexologists say the same!) I think the massage helped my sinuses which are obviously struggling with the down reg nasal spray.  I've been getting period pains all day today so the withdrawal bleed is on its way hopefully, sooner the better with the baseline scan being on 4th Nov.


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all

Biddidi glad to hear you are feeling better, head message sounds lush too    

Jess how are you? Hope you are feeling better  

Naa-d have you decided what to do love? Must be hard deciding what's best 

Need1miracle and pudding hope you are ok too xx

Nothing new to report here just waiting for AF and next back at clinic 1st nov.


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi beckalouise, hi everyone. Bibidi, i know what you mean about canceling the treatment but it was honestly for the best thing to do at the time. i wasn't completely honest in my first cycle where it should have been canceled, and i resulted in no embryos : ( . Looking back i would have canceled. With my last cycle i was again so desperate to do it,  i was glad to go ahead but now wondering if the fluid from OHSS had something to do with it and we probably should have cancelled.  Anyways, no OHSS this time as it's FET so fingers crossed for us both.....and everyone else. 

Well i'm going crazy. I'm waiting for my bleed so i can start.My drugs arrived yesterday and i just want to start them. It's been two months since my last bleed which is abnormal. usually i am maybe 5 weeks apart. This will be my second bleed since last cycle so not sure if my body is still recovering. 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend. 

x


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your well wishes - must have worked as I managed to feel a littel better on Sunday.  I'm pretty certain I had a stomach bug for 2-3 days as I was living on the toilet last Saturday it was that bad.  I didn't eat anything all day and it seemed to stop the upset.  Still feeling a little under the weather but at least not as bad as I did last week.
I had acupuncture on Monday, she focused on points that helped push my body to have a bleed (albeit 3 days late), which I did the following day.  Had my down reg scan yesterday and I need to stay on the drugs for another 3 days as I haven't completely finished shutting down.  I can start tablets on Monday and phase 2, which is a relief.

Beckalouise – you mentioned you are waiting for period - have you thought of trying acupuncture to help it along? You mentioned you are back to clinic on 1st Nov is this for your down reg scan?

Bibbidi - I'm with you on the headaches, had a migraine for most of this week.  With the head massage do they use oil in your hair or is it a dry massage?  Good luck for your baseline scan 4th November 

Pudding hope the acupuncture is still going well.  I don't personally find any of it that relaxing but she definitely seems to get things moving in the right way.  I had acupuncture before and after transfer last time so I'm hoping it will help get the embie to stick this time too.

Naa’d – good luck with the weaning, that's amazing to have breast fed for so long.

Need1Miracle – glad you are well this time, hope your body gets moving to the next stage for you soon.

Just regarding the reflexology, I spoke to the nurse at my clinic regarding continuing treatment and she said it was okay.  Bit concerned now you have all said that you've been told not to.  May do a little bit more research on this.  I had some reflexology last night, I must have drifted off to sleep as I woke myself with a loud SNORT!  So embarrassed, but giggled afterwards with the beautician - she claimed she didn't hear anything!!

Well, I'm going to chill this weekend.  I have been a narky cow all week - was pretty short with some of my team at work...you know that feeling when you look back and know you have been a stroppy short madam but just can't help it!!!    Oh well, they'll get over it.

Jess x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey ladies!

The head massage was fab, I said yes to the oil in my hair, but they can do it dry too.  Apparently regular ones can make your hair grow faster?!  I had been finding that I was moulting and washing my hair was seeing loads come out, again since having the massage on Monday I'm noticing it's less.  Stress can cause tension in the scalp so less blood flowing to hair, so feel like its helped a lot of different things...but woken again today with headache like last Sunday.  My sinuses are killing me, think I need another head massage already!


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi
I hope you don't mind me joining. I am due to start a natural FET in the next few weeks.

I have a scratch booked in for next week.

To be honest I am really nervous- after a miscarriage at 10.5 weeks and an ectopic pregnancy - I am going into this treatment quite anxious. I have waited nearly a year and I although I feel fine about it physically and mentally I am just worried given my history

I have 3 snowbabies on ice - frozen very early Day 6. They are 4AA, 4BA and 4BB

good luck everyone and sending lots of baby dust


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Welcome Rome  

Need1miracle I had a bleed 2 days after my negative cycle then my next AF was 6 weeks after so yes it does mess with your cycles  

Jess so glad you are feeling better and can start next step Monday is it HRT? On the 1st I will have been DR'ing 2 weeks, my last cycle I was 3 week shutting down so hoping AF comes in the few days but I won't be surprised if it doesn't  

Hi bibbidi, naa-d and pudding  

AFM - with my last cycle I got really really bad hot flushes, little bit worried that nothing at all so far but trying to reassure myself that last time in July we were all in the middle of a heat wave


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Evening everybody!

Welcome to our little group Rome!

DH and I are away for a few days pre cycle break with our families, only my parents know about the cycle and so it's hard to field the questions on the next step, we are just being non committal! 

I did my first down reg spray this morning and I felt a little lightheaded, I had the same reaction on my fresh cycle and think the anticipation plays a part too.

Hope you are all doing well.

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Quick question for you, has anybody had a reaction to the suprecur nasal spray ?

I had the buselerine on my fresh cycle and the only side effect I experienced was a little lightheadedness for the first few days but the suprecur is pretty much burning my nose and throat when I take it and a little while after, has anybody had this or should I call my clinic? 

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't help pudding as never had the spray, maybe best to ring clinic just for some advice x


----------



## emmat1974 (Oct 3, 2013)

I had a little light headed else and headaches in the first few days but never burning.  Could taste it in the back of my throat for a while afterwards though. 
Emma


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join your post

We have just started embarking on our final attempt to have a sibling for our DD.  As you can see from my signature we have had a bit of a rough ride, but thank god for our Daughter.  We are cycling at Lister.

I started Down Regging on 25th October and am now awaiting the lovely AF so that I can get onto the next step.

I don't think I have ever prayed so hard in my life for this to work!!!

I know that I say this is the last one, but stupidly I am kinda addicted to the fact that I want another baby so much so am hoping that everything will work now I have had this dreaded fallopian tube removed, which was causing so many problems..

Sending lots of love and baby dust.

Nicky


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello all!  Welcome Nicky, Emma & Rome - the more the merrier!

Pudding, I occasionally get what I guess could be a burning sensation after taking it, I've always just put it down to the blood vessels absorbing it & tingling so maybe not quite the sort of thing that you're experiencing??  Did you call your clinic?

xx


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Morning ladies, hope you are all well. 
Pudding, any improvement with the side effects? I'm using the injections so no help I'm afraid. I hope it gets better soon. 
AFM, I decided to go ahead with the treatment and attempt to stop breastfeeding within the next few weeks before the actual transfer. I pray it works! 

Wishing you all a lovely relaxing weekend xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Evening All!

The burning sensation in my nose and throat has eased off but I am feeling very edgy after the spray and starving all the time, I won't lie to you I tend to have a pretty good appetite anyway but this is just silly, also I am craving savoury foods as well which is opposite to "that time of the month" when only chocolate will do the job!

As the burning sensation eased off i decided not to call the clinic I am paranoid of becoming one of those women who call up for every little thing!

The joy of IVF, every day is a new day to discover yet another annoying side effect!!!

Welcome to our little group Emma and Nicky!

Hope you are all doing well and wish everybody a lovely relaxing weekend!

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all  

Pudding glad things have settled down  

naa-d   with your cycle now you've made that tough decision  

Bibbidi - lost track of where you are, still down regging?

Jess how are you?

Hope everybody else I've missed is well.  My AF finally showed up yesterday so I cancelled my planned visit (as no way I would be ready for next step when they scanned me) and I'm going Monday now so hopefully start HRT next week  .

Take care all x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Morning all  

Pudding - glad things have settled down.  I'm finding my moods are all over the place with the spray, I'm a bit of a Jekyll & Hyde to live with just now!  Haven't had the cravings you mention, everyone seems to react so differently to DR, it really does mess with your head!

naa-d - hope all goes well with weaning now you've made decision.  Good luck with the cycle too x

beckalouise - we may end up at exactly same stage now!  My baseline scan is tomorrow & hoping to start next step on Tuesday if all as it should be.  Good luck x

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi ladies hope you have all had a good weekend!

Bibbidi & Beckalouise good luck with your scans tomorrow hope they go well.

I'm feeling a little downhearted today and scared that the FET won't work.

I have days like this and the good days and I'm putting it down to the DR drugs messing with my head.

Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the good luck wishes Pudding, afraid I needed a little more luck!  Scan showed a small black blob which nurse unsure if fluid or blood that was still to come away so no progress for me  I've to continue DR & go back again next week for another scan, so  that it disappears & we can move on to next step.  So really not in good mood as you can all imagine!

Beckalouise, hope your scan was much more successful!!

Pudding, hope you're feeling a bit better today.  This process is filled with so many ups & downs, it's hard to not let it get the better of you.  Big hugs


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Bibbidi

Sorry to hear that the scan didn't go as hoped! I will keep my fingers crossed for you for next week, stay strong!

Beckalouise how did your scan go?

As for me I'm still feeling very downhearted and finding it hard to feel positive about the possibility of success.

AF arrived yesterday and I tried to call my clinic today but couldn't get through to them despite a couple of messages so still not sure when the next step will be, I know they are always busier on Mondays after the weekend but it's just so frustrating when you feel so nervous like I do at the moment!

Na-ad, abike78, Rome, Need1Miracle, Jess & Emma hope you are all doing well.

Pudding
X


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Pudding

As hard as it is please stay positive. You have your lovely snow babies waiting for you and they need you to be positive.
The DRs drugs are not helping and they can mess with the way we all think and feel at times!
Are you going to accupuncture/ listening to visualisation CDs etc...? This may help
What grade are your embryos?

AFM Period arrived today and booked in next week for scan. As its a natural FET I supposed I will be taking it as it comes and according to how my scans are they will then transfer...exciting but very nervous as after having an ectopic and miscarriage  
Hope everyone is good 

 xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Rome

Thank you for your words of encouragement, my DH keeps saying the same thing!

I have been going to accupuncture for three weeks now, my accupuncturist is very happy with my progress and has said I only need to go once a fortnight now until the transfer so so that is great news for me.

My snow babies are all 3bb.

As you know I am doing a medicated cycle and so feel very much at the mercy of the drugs.

Are you doing a double or single transfer?

Pudding
x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi Pudding

Yes we are hoping to do a double tranfer -   that they thaw OK - I am taking each stage of this treatment a day as it comes!!! Today my period came and next week is my scan - that will be something to tick off the list!!!
It is hard but what I have found easier is that only a select few people know so I feel that there is less pressue and if it doesnt work out then I wont have to dwell on it as not many people will know!!
Are you doing immunes with you treatment or taking cyclogest post transfer?
XX


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Rome

I know what you mean about praying for a good thaw! I don't pray but I would make an exception!!!!

What you said about taking it one day at a time sounds like a good idea, each thing gets us that little bit closer!

I know what you mean about not telling everybody about the cycle, family and close friends knew on our fresh cycle and telling them it hadn't worked just added to the heartache. 

It was actually my DH's idea to keep the frozen cycle under our hat! Only my parents know, DH travels for work and doesn't always know till the last minute so if he has to go away during 2ww I will need somebody to support me and help with our very energetic border collie who needs to be walked, a lot, also my mum and I are very close and she has always been the person I turn to to so not telling and keeping it a secret would have been next to impossible!

I took the cyclogest pessaries on my fresh cycle and have them again for this one.

I haven't had immune testing, how did you go about it? Did your clinic do them or did you have to go elsewhere?

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all and thanks for the well wishes.

Biddibi- sorry you've got another week DR'ing, on my last cycle I did too and it's so frustrating waiting for the next step isn't it  . Sure by next week all will be ok

Pudding - this journey really is hard isn't it   Good that you've got your DH and mum for support. I lost my mum to cancer when I was 9 weeks pregnant and my DH is useless at all this he didn't even realise I'd been in clinic today and when I told him at tea he just said oh  

Rome -   for AF  (makes me laugh it's the only time we pray for AF).  Hope next week is ok.

AFM - scan was good   even the nurse was shocked!! Start HRT Wednesday then next scan a week later. I only have 2 snow babies left and feel v panicky  about the thaw but if you don't try you don't know!!

Best wishes to all x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

Yes had immunes testing at my clinic and will be having full immunes with this FET
Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Very quite here, how is everybody?


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

HI

Hope everyone is OK
I have my scan booked in for next week - hoping that my lining looks good!!
Mine is a natural FET - so apart from eating healthy and taking it easy I dont know how else to prepare!!!

XXXX


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Beckalouise

I'm doing well, been feeling a bit more positive each day, my scan has been booked for the 28th and I know the dates and dosages for my HRT now so it's becoming more real!

Had another slightly disappointing convo with the clinics nurses, they have told me wrong things on two occasions now, including that my positive HPT was the trigger shot which consultant said was impossible and also that they had put my drug prescription through for the frozen cycle when they actually hadn't and had I not have chased it I wouldn't have had the drugs to start on time as I was going away and they were informed of this!

I'm not an unreasonable person and if somebody says I don't know I will check and come back to you I am a happy bunny but they don't seem to do that! So this time they were talking about Gonal f etc and I said "Woah this is a frozen cycle I have oestrogen pills not Gonal f" nurse said "Are you sure" I don't need to tell you what I wanted to say in response but I was as polite as possible I can assure you!

It's very frustrating because our consultant and the pharmacist and the nurses and other staff we meet at appointments are great but somehow on the phone it all goes a bit Pete tong, it's like I am talking to complete,y different people!

Rant over, sorry about that!

I was made redundant about a month before our fresh cycle which was a really blessing in disguise as I was under a lot of pressure at work, lately I have been thinking about what to do next, if the cycle does and doesn't work and my old boss has just offered me a consultancy position wherein I can pick and choose my own jobs and do as much or as little as I want depending on how many clients I can pull in so that has really taken the pressure off me as I was very worried about taking a new job as having time off for a cycle would be very awkward in a new job! So I'm gonna start trying to build it up and then take Dec off for the frozen cycle and then launch it properly next year.

That's a lot of info isn't it!  

How are you and the rest of our lovely ladies doing?

Pudding
X


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am just about to start my first FET using my partners embryo's and I am so nervous about it all.  We already have two lovely children both from the same donor but this time I am carrying my partners embryos.  I have a hysteroscopy on the 18th to remove a polyp and then if all goes to plan the embryos are due to come on board on the 10th December.  We have only got three day three embryos and they want to take them to day 5's I am so nervous that after wanting this so much they may not survive. Can anyone give me advice on what I should be eating and what I need to stay away from? It would be great to have people to chat xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Leeloupix, welcome to our little group!

This is my first frozen cycle and my fresh cycle was sadly not successful so I am also open to advice, I was advised to eat Brazil Nuts and pineapple juice during the cycle but I have no idea if this is helpful or not.

Are you having any alternative therapies? I have started accupuncture and it's not as bad as I had feared!!!!!

Pudding
X


----------



## leeloupix (Mar 15, 2012)

The only advice I was given was to give up alcohol and caffeine and eat lots of nuts! I have take pregnacare for the last couple of months but that is about it.  I fell pregnant with DI first time with my little boy but that was 9 years ago and I am a lot older now!


----------



## missndy (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello ladies, may I join you.... I am currently taking Femodene contraceptives to down regulate. I had an ICSI in May sadly it was an ectopic.  I should be transferring some time in early December. .. I am currently on day 9 and will be taking Lucrin on day 21. I am currently taking folic acid and vitamin B12 and also a supplement called Inofolic and Metformin as I also have PCOS. I wish all the ladies on here all the best of luck on our upcoming FETs.


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi there ladies,

Can I join you too? Just looking for a bit of moral support really! 

On day 8 of taking Synarel and bit worried as have no side effects or bleed yet. This is my first FET as have never had anything to freeze before. So quite exciting and daunting all at once! Also only have I day 5 frostie so feels like there's a lot hanging on one tiny chance! Seem to produce lots of embies-18 this time- but they all stop growing   had 2 day 3 (8 cells grade A and B) put back in July but didn't take. Have one darling girl from ivf 2 back in 2010 and she was a lone blastocyst also so maybe that's a good sign?!

I am so hoping she won't be an only child and am sorry if this sounds greedy! All our friends are in baby number2 and it feels very lonely on the roller-coaster!

Best of luck to you all xx


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello Everyone
Apologies I haven't been online for a while - I normally catch up on all the news on a Saturday morning but we were away on a long weekend with friends in the Lake District.  TBH it's been flat out with work since I got back in on Tuesday.

Beckalouise good luck with your HRT - I felt so much back to normal once I'd stopped down regging.  
Need1Miracle – hope you're not waiting to much longer for your bleed - I found acupuncture brought mine on, if you're not already having treatment.
Rome10 good luck for your scan next week 
Pudding34 sorry to hear you were having such a bad time on the down regging - I felt my moods were really up and down, once you're on the next phase you should feel a lot better.  Also, I got really annoyed with my Clinic, like you.  However this wasn't around the drugs but actually down to the fact they sent me around 4 reminders about the storage of our one and only embryo kept stating that they would destroy it as the date ran out when we were due to start treatment.  Talk about putting you on the edge as I was constantly worried that they weren't looking at my records or linking them up to the embryologist department.  Hope that everything is back on track for you now.  I have personally eaten 4 bags of mini chocolates that were for the kiddies at Halloween and then ate my way through about 20 home made rocky road chocolates at the weekend.  It craving for chocolate seems to be so immense, so I'm with you on that !!  I'm trying to just focus on the next hurdle, I know it can feel overwhelming as the fear of it not working is awful.  But try and find little milestones and get some comfort from reaching them.
Bibbidi - wishing you lots of luck, hope that things move swiftly for you to the next stage, hope your scan goes well
Leeloupix  - best of luck on a fast recovery from your hysteroscopy.  There seems to be little advice on what to eat when going through a FET so I have just eaten brazil nuts, pineapple, reduced caffeine down to 1 cup of coffee per day, on folic / pregnacare supplements, trying to eat healthy (veg, unprocessed meals etc) and had acupuncture and reflexology.  Good luck with your journey.
Missndy Abike78, Millymouse, Naa-d  good luck for your down regging.
AFM I had my scan yesterday which showed 13mm, they only needed it to be 8mm for me to be booked in for the transfer, so I'm feeling positive.  
Transfers is on Tues 12th at noon - praying with everything that our one and only embie survives the thaw.
Take care all
Jess xx


----------



## emz2402 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me joining. I had my first ICSI last month and unfortunately was a BFN, had my follow up appointment last week expecting to be told it would be a January start date for my FET. No I start taking the HRT drugs in 2 weeks when my period arrives! Was a bit shocked at how soon it was but fingers crossed it means I'll get the best Xmas present ever!! I have 3 snow babies so hoping to put 2 back in  

Em xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

and welcome to all the new ladies. Lots of   for your upcoming cycles x 

Jess glad you are feeling better and ET booked, wishing you lots of   for your little frostie x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome Millymouse, Missandy and emz2402!

Jess I wanted to wish you very bit of luck in the world for your transfer tomorrow and the two week wait!

How is everybody doing today? I am enjoying the new down reg side effect of hot flushes now so that's awesome!

DH was a bit sad looking the other day and when I asked why he said that his boss who he has told of our problem but not the reason told him about yet another couple he knows who stopped trying and got pregnant., I said welcome to my world, I get this from nearly everybody I know at the moment. He went on tell me how his boss told him he is having a vasectomy as he doesn't want anymore kids, he has 4! That was unbelievably tactless I thought and it made DH feel very sad!

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

pudding  . When do you start next step? I had really bad flushes on last cycle but they soon improved when I started HRT


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for welcome messages! It's so good to hear about your journey's and fingers crossed for everyone!!

Ah, Pudding! I am getting the hot flushes too but I always do. Waking up in the middle of the night, drenched, so lovely. Still surprised I haven't had headaches as this is the main side effect I get. Still no bleed either and scan on Thursday, hope this doesn't delay us too much!😩

Also so know what you mean about people being tactless! I can't understand why they think telling you other people manage to get pregnant when they just chill out a bit is in any way helpful!!! For most, there is a reason why things aren't working and this kind of comment is so patronizing! Grrrr! Big hugs x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Morning all! 

Second attempt at baseline scan yesterday much better than last week! No fluid, so that's me on the Progynova as of this morning. Feel like FET takes forever though as on these for 2 weeks, back again on 26th Nov for another scan and then if all OK, ET likely to be the following Fri, 6th Dec - after starting DR on 16th Oct I'm curious...is everyone else's FET cycle that long?

With the chat on tactless comments, thought you might all appreciate this as well!!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Bibbidi -- I think that that quote basically sums up how i feel at the moment and it put a smile on my face!

I'm glad your scan went better, on timing I began down regs on the 27 Oct, I have a scan on the 28 Nov and hopefully ET will be on the 5/6 Dec so your cycle has been. Little longer than mine but not that much!

It really does feel like it is taking forever doesn't it? Sometimes I feel like that and then I suddenly realise that he 6 Dec is only 3 weeks away and that is just scary!

Can you do something to take your mind off it, maybe go away for a few days? My mum is the best ever and is taking me away for a spa break next week to help me relax pre treatment and I'm so looking forward to it!

Millymouse -- I wouldn't wish these side effects on anybody but it is comforting oil know I am not the only one, I didn't have any adverse side effects from down regs on my fresh cycle save for a little lightheadedness and so I worry about each new delightful reaction!

Pudding
x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi Bibidi, 
Started DR on 31st Oct and still no withdrawal bleed so think this will delay things and make my cycle similar to yours in length. Think the approx timeline is 5/6 weeks which is about the same as fresh IVF cycle- mine have sometimes been longer. Well done on getting to the next stage, it does feel like a lot of waiting around! Keep well x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Pudding & Millymouse - The waiting with all this has never been my strong point!! It does all just feel like it's taking forever but when you put it like that Pudding, you're right, it is only 3 weeks on Friday!!


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello ladies

May I join you please? I'm just about to start a medicated FET and am wondering if there's anything I can/should be doing to potentially increase the chance of success - can anyone help? At various stages during my two cycles of ICSI I've eaten brazil nuts, drunk pineapple juice, used hot water bottles, taken a variety of vitamins and supplements etc but so far have done nothing special for this FET cycle. This is my first FET, we have two blasto frosties and will have them both put back if they both thaw ok.

I'm due to start downregging on Sun and ET is likely to be mid Dec. 

Thanks in advance for any advice, I look forward to getting to know you and hopefully hearing some success stories soon!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome Waby!
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

waby

Anxiously waiting your news Jess   that you have your little frostie on board  

Hi everybody else. I'm back at clinic for lining scan tomorrow so might get a transfer date fingers crossed x


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Everyone
Welcome to our group Millymouse, Em and Waby 73.  
Bibbidi - great news on your scan, fingers crossed on 26th for you.  
Beckalouise - hope your scan went well today, keep us posted.  
Pudding34 - I think we are all with you on the tactless comments from people, what help do they honestly think telling you that 'not thinking about it' will be.  My mother in law told me after our first ivf baby that now we aren't thinking about having a baby so much we'll probably catch naturally.  Hmmmmm?   
AFM - had the transfer yesterday, so relieved.  I had some acupuncture in the morning, she did some points to help relax my cervix and I can honestly say that I didn't feel the catheter as much.  As I was walking in I had a call from an unknown number, which is always the clinic, which dropped before I could answer.  As it was 20 mins before our appt and they said that they thaw the embryo half an hour before I went into a shaking panic that they were calling to say we weren't able to proceed.  By the time I got to reception I was feeling sick with anxiety, the woman on the desk must have thought I was nuts as I was blurting out asking if they knew if my embryo was okay as I had a missed call.
It wasn't them calling!!!  
Anyway, our 10 cell 3 day embryo grade 2 had only lost 1 cell and the embryologist said that they can loose up to 50% and still be successful.  So we went home and I was feeling really positive.  I had another acupuncture treatment in the afternoon, which was really relaxing.  
However, today I have woken up with this sixth sense feeling that the embryo has stopped growing. Just can't shift it out of my head.  I'm not one for negative thoughts so it is annoying me even more.  I suppose this is what you go through in the 2ww.  I can test on Mon 25th November, although both my DH and I are out very early for work so I may wait until the following morning / 26th so that we can at least do the test together.
I keep staring at the print out of the embryo that they gave me, trying to analyse whether it looks healthy and normal or not. Definitely starting to go mildly insane !!!
Hope everyone else is doing okay and coping with the horrific down regging. 
Jess x


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone  

Jess - congrats on transfer, sorry you had a stressful start to it! Think I'd have been the same thinking it was bad news from the clinic. Hope you can relax on the dreaded 2ww, it really is tough to remain positive and sane isn't it?! 

Beckalouise - hope scan went well. did you get a date for transfer? 

Hope everyone is doing well

R x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh Jess it's so stressful isn't it. I noted somewhere you are at care Manchester? Me too! On my 1st cycle there I got a call from an unknown number whilst in waiting room so didn't answer as thought it might be work ect!! Went to answer machine and it was care asking me to call them   ran up to the waiting room a total wreck and told it was just the embryologist wanting to talk about how many to transfer/freeze. God I'm sure my heart stopped that day I was in the waiting room for gods sake!! Anyway glad you transfer went well and loosing only 1 cell sounds great to me. Lots if   and   for the 2ww.

Hi everybody else  . Lining scan was fine yesterday so just waiting for a call from care to say what day next week to go  

So many of us now I'm loosing track   anybody else maybe transferring next week?


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Jess and Beckalouise I had a similar gut churning experience on my fresh cycle, the morning of the transfer I got an 8am call from the embryologist I answered it and he said who he was and I swear the world stopped for a few seconds and whilst it stopped a million thoughts ran through my mind including the worst possibility that we had lost all of our blasts.

When the world started turning again I practically yelled at him tell me what's wrong and he said nothing we just weren't sure if you were transferring one or two! I'm NHS now but I was private to begin with so I can see how the confusion happened but I don't think my heart stopped going crazy for about an hour after that!

I think that when we get so close to transfer we start to panic a little and imagine all these terrible things happening and any thing we are not expecting to happen is a shock to our systems that aren't able to cope with shocks as we are already dealing with so many other things.

Jess the 2ww drives you out of your mind, don't give in to the negative thoughts it ain't over till the fat lady sings and all that, stay positive, I know we hear that from other people all the time and you want to club them over the head for saying it but we all know how it exactly how it feels so are exempt from being clubbed! ;-) 

We are all here for you if you want to chat at anytime!

Pudding
X


----------



## Deadlock (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello there, 

New to this forum but I really need to talk to others in the same boat. Completed what you refer to as down regging on 31st Oct. started on progynova on 1st Nov. 

Had scan this week and lining is 10mm. Started on progesterone this week with an ET date next week Tuesday. Eggs thawed today and 6 have now become 3 (3 mature, 3 not). We get another update tomorrow.

Let's hope there is something to transfer next week.... 

Wishes you all my best when your time comes.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome Deadlock!

Sounds like you are getting very close, your lining scan sounds good. How many embryos are you hoping to transfer?

AFM I have had more bad side effects to the down regging, yesterday was one giant headache that even my accupuncture session couldn't shift and I still have it now although not quite so severe and my joints are aching especially my knuckles which are swollen and aching, my accupuncturist who treats a lot of women for IF said that his is not uncommon, have any of you had this from down regging.

I start the oestrogen pills tomorrow and I am hoping that they will balance me out again!

Jess --  how are you doing Hun? You don't have to reply if you don't want to just know we are all here for you and rooting for success!

Beckalouise -- any news on your transfer date yet?

How is everybody else doing?

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi everybody

Pudding - I'm sure you will feel better once oestrogen starts, I know my headaches and erratic emotions have now settle.

Deadlock - welcome, any news on you eggs? or are they embryos? Either way hope those little 3 are staying strong.

Got my ET date for Wednesday. The weird thing is my 1st ever ET was the 4th December (2 weeks after 20th November) and my DS was 2 weeks early so I've just worked out that if the unbelievable happens my EDD would be 11th August 2014, my sons 3rd birthday   Hope that's fate somehow  

Hope everybody else is well x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi there Ladies,

Pudding, bummer that you still have those side effects. Really hope the HRT settles things down a bit for you. 

Jess, such exciting news that your single embie made it through the thaw. I know it's hard to keep positive and not read into every twinge or mood change! We are rooting for you!

Beckalouise and Deadlock, best of luck with your transfers next week and staying calm 

Had my down reg scan and bloods yesterday. Can't believe it but have not down regged after over 2 weeks! Am so disappointed and don't really know what this means as in 4 cycles this has never happened! Argh! The nurse said my lining is only 7mm....anyone know what this means?! Will I bleed soon? Or does this mean they are likely to cancel this cycle?  As you can see, I'm in a panic now. Have to carry on sniffing til they scan again on Tues. Praying so hard for AF to arrive! Sheesh!

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Milly if it helps my lining had to be <4mm before I could start HRT, sure AF will sort that out so   it arrives tomorrow for you  .  My AF arrived exactly 2 weeks after start of DR'ing and I start HRT 5 days later so still time for it to sort I'm sure


----------



## Jessnharlie (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey hope you don't Mind me joining I had a natural FET on Monday praying for a miracle!! Had one lil day 5 blasto frostie which thawed well and was transferred! 
Hope everyone is doing well and not cracking up! Xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome Jessnharlie!

I also had an unsuccessful fresh cycle back in August so am also praying for a miracle!

I should be transferring in early December.

Do you have any more snow babies on ice? Have you had any 2ww symptoms?

Pudding
X


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi ladies,
Do you mind if I join you all?
We started our fet a few weeks ago now (seems like ages !) 
Had our second scan yesterday and have scheduled et for either Tuesday or weds next week. We have 3 embabies on ice and now starting to feel really anxious about the thaw!!
I am due to start gestone injections tonight, the needle looks really big! Has anyone else had this instead of the pessaries yet?
Hope everyone is doing ok! Baby dust for us all x


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Beckalouise – How strange we are both at Care Manchester! Good luck for Wednesday and your ET.  
Pudding – Hope you are feeling better now you are on the oestrogen, it certainly made me feel normal again.  
Beckalouise and Pudding – thanks for your stories, makes me realise this sends everyone a bit on the edge.  
Deadlock – welcome to the group, good luck for ET on Tuesday  
Millymouse – I had to extend the D/R too and it didn’t stop me then going for the transfer.  Have the clinic advised you what will happen? I would have thought as long as you eventually down reg then surely it doesn’t matter how long it takes you to get there? Are you having any acupuncture? When I hadn’t started my bleed the acupuncturist put one of the needles at a point that assisted with it and I bled the next day.
Welcome Jessnharlie – you had your transfer the day before me and I had only one left to put back, was a day 3.  Good luck with your 2ww.  
Sorry if I’ve missed anyone, it’s such a large group now it’s difficult to catch up when you haven’t been online for a few days.
AFM I am now 4pd3dt and yesterday I started off the morning with a very mild lower cramp / ache and some back ache. It got stronger over the day and it woke me this morning as it was quite strong again.  Not thinking too much into it as I know the drugs can cause side effects and it could be the onset of AF?  Our embie will be 7 days old today so I’m just hoping yesterday was to do with implantation.   9 days to go until testing 
Hope everyone has a good weekend, I need to get out today for some fresh air as I have serious cabin fever.  Worked from home all week and just stuffed my face all day with food and chocolate  
Take care all
Jess x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Jess, yes I've been having acupuncture for 6 weeks now as am certain it's what helped me the most on my positive cycle back in 2010. Had a great treatment on Weds and that, coupled with Beckalouise's praying for me, has worked! AF arrived today! Am so relieved  I hope you realise Beckalouise I'll be calling on you to pray for success all along the way!!

Thinking of you all in 2ww as remember how hard this is. Keeping busy and being nice to yourself helps! X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

no worries I can do that for you millymouse


----------



## Jessnharlie (Feb 22, 2013)

Pudding34 said:


> Welcome Jessnharlie!
> 
> I also had an unsuccessful fresh cycle back in August so am also praying for a miracle!
> 
> ...


Hey!! Thanks for replying 

Unfortunately that was my one and only frostie so praying that as it survived the thaw it will be a fighter however I'm in a very negative mood theseast two days  
I don't think I've had any symptoms other than a few pains but AF was due today hasn't arrived but the witch has been late the last few months so I'm not holding hope that it's a good sign!! It's torture this 2WW!! I have felt abit more tired and I have a cracking headache right now!!

How many frosties do you have? xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Jessnharlie 

I hear you about the negative mood, I've been like that ever since I started the new cycle it is just an annoying feeling that I just can't shake off is that how you are feeling.

However saying that I have felt completely different this time round, on my fresh cycle I had no adverse symptoms from down regs or stims save for a bit of irritability which I think was more anticipation and I had a BFN.

This time I have had practically every awful down reg side effect going and am hoping that this is a good sign for a positive outcome this time, I have begun my HRT today so am hoping it will ease off a little.

We have three snowembies and are hoping to transfer two if they defrost okay.

The 2ww is torture and it's had to describe to other people isn't it, even our partners don't really get it, to them it's wait 2ww (or less if you cave and test early, not that I would ever be guilty of that ............oh okay I caved last time!) and then see if  it's a yes or a no whereas we feel every twinge and every change in our bodies, we worry about every tiny little thing we do and don't do and honestly I think that whilst we are pregnant until proven otherwise during the 2ww it really is the most painfully long two weeks of our lives!

I think that you just need to be good to yourself, are you taking time off work? I'm lucky to be working freelance at the moment so can take the time off when I need to, you need to get some good movies and a nice snuggly blanket and relax on the sofa as much as possible.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your AF stays away!

Big hugs!

Pudding
X


----------



## emz2402 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, by the sounds of it I'm glad I'm not having to DR, once my AF arrives I'll just start taking the HRT. I'm due tomorrow, it weird usually I'm praying for no period now this one can't come quick enough. Although my DH, ever the optimist, says you never know maybe it won't come at all as you're pregnant. Wishful thinking and I certainly don't share his optimism but I prefer having him feeling positive xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi All

Hope you are all well- good luck to those having transfer soon and those waiting for their periods   

AFM - currently on day 14 of a natural FET - had scan yesterday and have 2 follicles meausirng well and my lining is good. I now have to start POAS and wait for my surge and then back in for another scan.
If anything it is nice that my body is working as it should!!! long may this carry on!!!


----------



## Jessnharlie (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey pudding,

I'm lucky doing a natural FET so no drugs at all for Me!! I've noticed this time my boobs have gone sore which I'm hoping is a good sign!!

Nope men just don't get it!! I feel a slight twinge and I'm questioning  and googling (stupid I know)
Friday can't come quick enough now!! I just NEED to know if it's worked!! I took Monday and Tuesday off work but needed to go back to pass time I can't seem to sit still at home and my job isn't stressful or anything so it's probably better for me!! 

I'm missing nice hot baths I'm sticking to showers instead at the moment cause I know I'll make the bath far too hot!! Xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow jessnharlie sore (.)(.) sounds like a fab sign with no meds. On my positive cycle I couldn't even walk outside in the cold without holding them so embarrassing   Wishing you all the best for Friday, do you think you will test early?

Evening all, hope you are well x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Forgot to say Rome hope you get your surge very soon, let us know


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Evening all

I've been lurking, nothing really happening but started Synarel today so cycle has started at last. Was at work though and didn't remember to take it until 2hrs later than I planned to - oops! Feeling pretty negative, I think after my BFN last fresh cycle my confidence took a knock and I just can't imagine this working. Need to find some PMA from somewhere! 

I'm rubbish at personals cos I can never keep up with who said what and what stage everyone is at but do read regularly and wish you all the best.

Emz - hope AF comes your way soon so you can move onto next stage. 

Jess - have everything crossed for good news from you!

Rome - hope your surge is on its way.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all, hope you are all well.

Jess and  jessnharlie - hope the 2ww is going quickly for you  

I'm due for ET tomorrow at 10.20, hope I get some sleep tonight but worried sick about the thaw as decided to have my last 2 taken out so this really fetid like the final chance for us to complete our family  . Anybody else transferring this week.

Take care all x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Good luck!!! I am not far behind you! I am currently POAS for LH surge and it should be soon!
I am   my snowbabies survive the thaw  

Good luck and keep us updated!
xxx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, lots of activity on here!  Lack of personals as not posted all week, sorry ladies!  Hope everyone is getting on well & hello to all newbies too  

Beckalouise -   for tomorrow, keep us updated.

Rome - hope that surge happens soon x

I'm on second week of HRT, today's up the dosage day - no side effects or anything thankfully!

Hope everyone is doing well - baby dust to all 

xx


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow Beckalouise, will keep everything crossed that your embies thaw successfully and transfer goes smoothly. 

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow Beckalouise!


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Good luck everyone having et tomorrow!
I'm booked in for 11.20 tomorrow- feeling very excited and scared at the same time! X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Good luck Charlieb1!


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Beckalouise and Charlieb1. I pray everything goes well,. Another step closer! 
AFM- currently on HRt. I'm exhausted and really struggling to concentrate at work. I'm considering asking my GP to sign me off for a week or so. 
Hope everyone else is doing well? 
xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

charlieb1. I'm in at 10.20 so at least don't have to worry all morning  

Naada - tiredness is really hard love, sounds like you need a break so maybe getting signed off is a good idea  

Thanks for all the well wishes, will update later


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks ladies.
Surprisingly had a good sleep last night!
Waiting for the phone call this morning to see how the embies have done over the last 24 hours. Fc all ok!!
Good luck beckalouise, how many are you having transferred?


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Naa-d I know exactly how you feel after the horrible symptoms of the down regging beginning the HRT was a relief although I can't seem to do anything without taking a nice nap and it's not a cat nap it's a proper dead to the world for a few hours sleep!

It could be my body catching up on the sleep I missed whilst I was down regging as well as the fatigue caused by the HRT but whatever it is it's frustrating.

That's one of the things about this process we become completely different to our former selves don't we! Sometimes in a good way for instance I would never have done accupuncture before and it has been really good for me so far but also I used to work in the city so I was up at 6:30 and stayed awake all day long! Now I'm lucky to stay awake after walking the dog ha ha ha ha!

I agree with Beckalouise maybe getting signed off is a good thing you have to take extra special care of yourself right now so don't feel proud or embarrassed or worried about work, as my Mum always says they will still be there when you get back and they won't thank you for putting yourself out! Very wise woman my Mum!

Beckalouise and Charlieb1 good luck again girls I will be thinking of you and send you all my good wishes for a successful transfer, let us know how you get on!

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Home after a stressful morning   traffic was so bad ended up half hour late (and my friends always joke how I'm always hours early) and hubby was been a total  . Anyway the clinic were lovely and now have 1 little embie on board. My other didn't survive but as we only wanted one anyway and least I didn't have to make the heartbreaking decision to let one go.  

Hope everybody else is having a stress free day, take care x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

glad that you are well  
What grades were your embryos?
xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats on being pupo beckalouise!!!!  Sorry to hear you you had a stressful morning, at least the clinic were understanding.

We've had 2 strong little embies put back, I'm still confused why they put both back but we weren't complaining! We would love to have twins!! I was very emotional during and after transfer as it has taken us such a long time to get to this point, I'm so happy!

Hope everyone else is doing well today x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulation Charlie, what date have they given you for test day? I'm the 3rd Dec  

Rome - they were grade 2 when frozen (on day 2), all they said today was that it had dropped from 4 to 3 cell!!


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

They have given me the 5th for test day but there is no way I can wait until then! Do you think you will be able to wait until otd?


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Ummm I always have waited for OTD before but more tempted this time I think. The 5th sounds a long wait though as your embies where a day or so more than mine where they? So you should test earlier than me I think??


----------



## Meganlouise (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello...I haven't been in here for a while.

To cut a long story short we had IVF PGS last year, tested 8 embies and got 4 healthy ones yay! 1 was transferred fresh but unfortunately was a BFN. 

So... Naturally FET here we come! I am currently on cycle day 9 and having a scan on cycle day 11 (Friday) to have a look at lining etc etc.

I'm SO nervous!!

Megan xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Megan.... It is such a nerve racking experience isn't it!!! Have you tried accunpuncture? I found it really beneficial this time, lovely and relaxing.

Becka...I think you are right, I don't really know why it is so far away. I might join you and test the same day as you!

I can't believe I'm actually pupo, it's so weird but exciting!

Baby dust to everyone x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Wow, dipped out for 4 days and so much has happened!

Congrats Beckalouise and charlieb1!! I am crossing everything for you!

I  too am losing track of everyone , but sincerely wishing you all the best and hope you are all managing to remain relatively sane!

Pudding, I am now in headache hell so really know what you meant about side-effects!

Am going in for my 3rd DR scan tmw and praying we get the go ahead to start HRT Sunday otherwise...um not really sure but I will definitely cry! Bibidi, you said you were not so good at the waiting and I really think you are not alone. It's like the extra side order to didn't ask for and they keep bringing it out with every course! Hope that's not too random....lol! 

Best if everything to you all ladies. Whatever happens, I think what you are doing is so incredibly brave xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Megan -- I agree with Charlieb1 give accupuncture a go if nothing else it should help alleviate any stress you may be experiencing.

Millymouse -- I can totally sympathise on the headache front, you just can't escape it can you? All I can say is once you are on the HRT it should ease off so fingers crossed you can move on soon. Your lovely words have really moved me!

Pudding
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hooray!! Finally got my lining down to 3mm and good to start HRT on Sunday! Come on body, you can do it! 😁

Thanks for all your words of encouragement x


----------



## olga74 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Mind if I join for the madness     My story - TTC for 2.5 years, got very lucky last year and now have 11 month old twin boys (IVF) who we adore.  We've three snowbabies so we're starting a FET cycle next week.  Now you see why I call it madness.  I think I know what to expect as I've never used the nasal spray before - but any info would be greatfully received.  I did acupuncture with my IVF, well for two years but this time around I just can't get the time.  DH is on shift work and while I've family around they're not really around for babysitting at night.  But I'm feeling positive and the first two snowbabies will be from the boys cycle so they've a proven good record.  

Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all.  


Olga


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah millymouse   for you now that lining soon thickens up on HRT and date for ET can be booked  

Welcome Olga and good luck x


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Excellent news millymouse! 

Welcome Olga! Can't comment on the nasal spray as I just had the one dr injection. Good luck with it though x

How you feeling beckalouise- et buddy?! You've done this before, should we have any symptoms yet? I'm very impatient! X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Welcome Olga!

In regards to your request for info on down regging  I had Suprecur, on my fresh cycle, and Synarel on this frozen cycle. 

I didn't have any adverse effects from down regging on my fresh cycle save for a little lightheadedness which didn't last long at all but I have really suffered with the Synarel.

I had hot flushes and a fierce headache on and off until my HRT began, I was also starving hungry all the time!

I am pleased to report that the HRT seems to have helped with the hot flushes and the headache but I am now feeling really tired all the time and a mere walk with my dog means it's nap time!

Don't know if that helps!

Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle!

Beckalouise and Charlieb1 hope you are doing well and staying relaxed!

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Charlieb1. I've no symptoms yet but guess my embie is only day 4 if growing   . On my 1st successful cycle I had really really sore (.)(.)  and knew my last cycle had failed as had NO symptoms at all  . Everyone and every pregnancy is different though so always hope   

Jess2010 - how are you? Test day soon I'm sure?

Hope everybody has a lovely weekend x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi ladies!

So I weighed myself this evening and I have gained about 5kgs since being on the HRT! That's in about a week.

Granted I have been starving all the time so I have been eating but not an outrageous amount! I even gained weight at the spa and all food was calorie controlled and I haven't been drinking any alcohol or too much fizzy drinks it's so frustrating! Has anybody else had this much weight gain so quickly on the HRT? It is a recognised side effect but I am worried it may effect the chances of success.

I'm scheduled for FET in about two weeks should I try to diet or exercise it off before the transfer?

On the plus side I am feeling very relaxed and rejuvenated after my trip to the spa I can highly recommend a bit of R&R.

Jess2010, Beckalouise, charlieb1 and Jessnharlie hope all is going well on the dreaded 2ww!

Happy weekend all!

Pudding
X


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Ladies
Can't believed the last post from me was on page 8 - things are definitely getting busy now with so many of us on this thread. 

Welcome Olga – good luck 
Pudding: I feel I have put on weight too – although I have been munching my way through loads chocolate (so what do I expect?). Not long now to your FET 
Millymouse – congrats on getting to start your HRT tomorrow
Meganlouise – hope your DR scan went well yesterday
Naa-d – are you feeling any better now and got your energy back? When are you next in for a scan / transfer?
Bibbidi – how are you getting on with HRT now?
Rome10 have you had your surge now?
Emz2402 – have you managed to start your HRT yet?
Waby73 – how are you getting on with your DR?
Deadlock – have you had your transfer now?
Congrats Beckalouise, Charlie, Jessnharlie on being PUPO.    
AFM - had a hectic week with work travelling so it's managed to keep my mind occupied (to a degree).  Had varying symptoms (if that's what they really are??) over the last 5 days from hot flushes, lower back ache, mild to strong cramping and a little teeny bit of nausea.  To be honest though as OTD is getting closer and closer I'm worried it's all the drugs and in my head   and actually when it shows a BFN I'm just going to feel a complete stupid idiot   for ever thinking we could ever get pregnant again.  You know the feelings when you are desperately TTC naturally and you're a few days late and think maybe and then get a BFN?  
Seriously thinking to just test tomorrow and get it over with.  It will be 1 day early.  Monday is the OTD but both my DH and I are out for work at the crack of dawn so definitely won't be in the right frame of mind to deal with either outcome.
However, I may chicken out in the morning, and just wait until Tuesday.
Really really scared.   It will be all over for us if this hasn't worked.


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Jess sounds like you've had a busy week. Think I'd test tomorrow, sounds like Monday will be busy for you, is it just a pee stick you have to do? At my clinic have to go in for blood test on OTD but as it's my day off (I work at the hospital) and they have booked me for 8am I'm thinking of testing the day before and calling into clinic to tell them outcome and negotiate bloods for a day I'm in work. 

Whatever you decide to do sending you lots of    Xx


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello everyone, hope you're having a nice weekend.

Jess - that is an impressive post, all those personals - well done! Good luck for testing, I'll have everything crossed for you and hoping for good news.

I'm doing fine on DR thanks, really sore (.)(.) but that could be me gearing up for AF - baseline scan is on Wed so hope it's come by then. No other symptoms, except have been really grumpy today! Am really rubbish at remembering to take my spray this time round and then take it later than I should, hope it doesn't affect scan. 

Hi to everyone - I could never manage such a comprehensive list of personals! 

R x


----------



## emz2402 (Aug 24, 2013)

Good luck Jess for Monday!

My period has still not made an appearance, 5 days overdue!! If it doesn't come by the 29th nov I have to wait another month as my clinic close over Xmas and really don't want my FET delayed.

Xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

A little   for your AF emz x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Ah emz, I really feel for you as has seemed to take me ages to get to HRT on FET after trying non-medicated failed. But, Beckalouise said a little prayer for me and AF finally arrived to get things going. Hopefully this'll work for you too!😉

Best of luck for testing tmw Jess and hope you ladies in waiting are doing ok?

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thinking of you for testing tomorrow Jess I have everything crossed for you!

Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi all!

Jess - very impressed with all the personals!   for you today xx
waby - good luck with baseline scan on Wednesday 
emz -  hope AF has made an appearance over the weekend

How is everyone else doing?

I'm back tomorrow for Action Scan after my 2 weeks on HRT.  Can't say I'm feeling any different being on it but I'm sick of the DR nasal spray!!

xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Bibbidi - sounds like ET will be soon then, how exciting  

Pudding - how are you? 

Millymouse -  

Emz - AF arrived yet? Hope my   worked  

Waby - hope scan goes ok on weds and AF has arrived

Jess - guess by now you are either over the moon or need a big  . Please let us know as soon as you can  

Charlieb1 - any symptoms yet love? Nothing to report my end, starting to worry me now  

Take care all x


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing well. Really sorry for lack of personals, had a crazy day today and really tired!

Beckalouise- I know it sounds really negative but I'm feeling like it's not worked now. I've not had any symptoms at all and I really thought i would by now. It's bloody hard this journey xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Beckalouise I'm still suffering with the HRT it feels never ending! and I am starting to worry about the thaw and the transfer next week I'm just going to try to stay busy and keep my mind of it!

I'm working freelance at the moment and have kept work to a minimum recently for the 2ww so I am focusing on jobs in the house in preparation for Christmas and a family influx of 7 people! tomorrow I am putting a new shower riser up in our guest bathroom! It's just so glamorous I really can't describe it!!!!!!!!!!!!

At least I still have my sense of humour!

Beckalouise and charlieb1 sending you lots of positive vibes!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Very quiet here today, how is everybody?

Pudding
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hey Pudding,

Sorry to hear you still suffering with the drugs. Have you got a date for your scan or transfer? I have to say, though the headaches are slightly better, I am now feeling so tearful and tired, it's ridiculous! Is anyone else crying at the John Lewis Xmas ad?!😳

Bibidi- how did your scan go? Hope all is going according to plan!
Waby- good luck with your scan tmw!

Beckalouise and Charlie, don't give up yet! It's do hard to stay positive and impossible not to read into every twinge but it's still super early for symptoms. Sending you much positivity and hugs!

Emz- any luck with that elusive AF?

Jess- I'm really hoping no news is good news...crossing everything for you,

Best wishes all xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hey Millymouse

I am so glad I am not the only one that crys at the John Lewis advert! It's so sweet and touching isn't it!

I made the silly mistake of watching the movie Eight Below last night, if you haven't seen it don't watch it during a cycle, I cried most of the way through and then fell asleep and missed the end which DH said was a good thing or we would have run out of tissues!!!

I have also become very forgetful I walk upstairs and by the time I have got there I have forgotten why I went up! Oh dear!

I have a scan tomorrow and hopefully ET next week it's getting close now and also strangely still so far away!

Pudding
X


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello ladies, hope you are all well
Any news, Jess? Thinking of you.
Beckalouise and Charlie- hope the waiting isn't too difficult. Almost there now.
I'm really looking forward to the first BFP for this thread. Really hopeful for all you ladies
AFM, I had my second scan today. Lining is looking good, lovely triple layer the nurse said, not sure what that means.
They are looking to transfer on Saturday, sooner than I expected so a bit shell shocked.
I've got to decide now on whether to have 1 or 2 put back. We've only got the 2, both at day 2. 
I've had an abdominal myomectomy in the past and am also on meds for high BP so I'm really concerned about the effect on my health if we did end up with a twin pregnancy.
Just the thought of letting on embryo 'fade' away makes me a bit sad  

Anyway, I'm just glad not to be injecting anymore. 

Hope everyone is doing ok, let's stay positive and supporting each other.
x


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Pudding, all the best for tomorrow's scan! Almost there.x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi ladies  

My scan yesterday went well.  8mm at main part but nurse said she could tell it was thicker elsewhere - so all good!  I start on the pessaries on Saturday and ET will be Fri 6th Dec.  Our little frosties were frozen on Day 1 due to me having OHSS so they're thawing them on Monday and will let me know Tuesday how they're getting along.  So excited and nervous all at once.  We never got to ET during fresh cycle so it's a complete unknown for me - any tips/pointers?!

millymouse - I'm crying at silly things too.  I filled up at a BBC One trailer for some new programme - random!!  I also got a little emotional at my nieces Christmas concert last night at the bits they were in but even stranger at the bits where kids I've never met in my life were singing their wee hearts out too - hormones 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Pudding x

naa-d - hope all goes well for your transfer on Saturday - sending lots of  &  your way x

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone
Sorry I've not updated everyone. It's a BFN for us so it's the end of the road for us. I tested 1 day early as I'd just had enough of the wait. To be honest all the cramping had gone over the last few days so I'm pretty convinced our little embie gave up after 10 days. I did the clinics test on my official test date but they then advised me to stay on the drugs for a further 2 days and re-test today.
I was really upset and gutted on Sunday but my husband has got my head round everything. He's been brilliant to be honest. It just wasn't meant to be.
I have to count my blessings, we have so much to be thankful for and especially as we already have a family with our DD. 
I'm wishing you all so much luck, thanks for being there for me along the way. 
Take care
Jess x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Jess I am so very sorry to hear your result, my heart goes out to you and your DH.

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

. We will always grieve for what could have been but I'm sure your DD will get you though. Enjoy a fun Christmas  Jess


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Jes I am  so sorry.  
I hope you are well and looking after yourself

Hope everyone is well and good luck those on their 2WW
XX


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news, Jess. Take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Evening all

Pudding - how did your scan go today? Fingers crossed  

Bibbidi - wow exciting news, will the clinic phone you every day to update? We've never gone to blasts but sounds like a good plan if you've got lots of little embies  

Naa-d - not long now til ET   I think it's a very personal decision and when I would never change the decision we made 3 years ago a twin pregnancy was very hard and even though we got to 38 weeks still didn't get that perfect outcome.  This time we had 2 embies left and I was dreading choosing 1 to 'fade away' but as it didn't survive the thaw I was thankful we didn't have to make that decision.  Go with your gut and don't look back I'd say  

Jess -  

Charlie - how's my ET buddy? Not given in to testing early yet have you  

Millymouse -  

Hope anybody I've missed is well. I'm feeling a little pants last few days, think it the pessaries as quite bloated. Oh well 5 more sleeps to go


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Evening all!

My scan went well today 8.6mm I think it was the first time I was proud to say I am thick! Ha ha ha sorry for the awful joke just couldn't help myself!

Transfer is set for the 5th so just keeping my fingers crossed for a good thaw, does anybody know the stats on thawing 5 day blasts? The nurse I saw today said that there is a slim chance of them not thawing which doesn't seem too bad but not very specific either!

Wow it feels really real now!

Beckalouise, I remember the bloated feeling looking forward to that!!!

Charlieb1 how are you doing?

Bibbidi looks like we will be 2ww buddies if all goes well! How are you doing?

Naa-d have you reached a decision on 1 or 2 yet?

Millymouse how are you feeling still a bit emotionally charged?!

Hi Rome10, Emz and Waby!

Is anybody testing this week?

Pudding?
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Jess, I am so sorry. Look after each other and hope Xmas with your little lady is a good distraction xxx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Jess - I'm so sorry   

Pudding - that's a nice thick lining.  Looks like we will be 2ww buddies as you say   I'm OK - getting nervous about it, last nasal spray tonight and then starting the pessaries tomorrow which I'm not really looking forward to if honest!  My face is a mess though, I'm blaming the HRT!  How are you getting on?

Beckalouise - we have 9 fertilised eggs all frozen on Day 1 waiting for us, so first vial of 3 will be thawed out on Monday  one of them makes a nice top quality blast for transfer.  I'm not sure if they'll phone me every day but nervous already about the call on Tuesday   Are you feeling a little better?  One sleep closer now too!

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi ladies,
So pleased it is Friday, actual sleep time!!!

Jess.... So sorry to hear your news hun, really hope you are ok xx 

Beckalouise.... How are you feeling buddy? Any symptoms yet? Not long to go now  

Pudding..... Excellent news about being thick!! Your et date is my otd! Fc for a good 5th December all round!! I don't know much about blasts as we didn't have enough to take them that far but my friend has just had a natural fet with a day 6 blast and got her bfp last week!

Bibbidi.....good news that you have 9 embryos in the freezer, you have a really good chance of getting a nice strong one!! My face is an awful mess as well ATM, I hope it's the meds! I had to work from home on Monday and hide away because I had what I can only describe as a boil on my nose!!! (Tmi sorry) it had made my face swell up & was so embarrassing!! Good luck with the thaw on Monday.

Hi everyone else, sorry for missing anyone out but hope everyone is doing well and remaining as sane as u can!!

Afm..... After feeling really low for 2 days, I feel much better today and more positive about it- now 9dp3dt and had a few twinges, nothing major but enough to give me hope again so going to really try and stay in a positive mind set until Thursday if that's possible xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Bibbidi I'm doing okay, the nerves are setting in now that the date has been set! 

Today is a big drugs day for me I'm taking all three today, Synarel, progynova and crinone! It's my last day on the Synarel nasal spray and I will be most thankful to see the back of that!

I was pretty relived when the clinic said that my recent drug side effects are all "normal" if any of this can be considered normal! I was getting really worried about my recent and very fast weight gain as I know that there is concern about transfers with a high BMI but there really is nothing I can do to keep it down I am always hungry and I am doing my very best to eat healthily although you cant starve yourself when you are so close to a transfer so it's hard to get a good balance!

Are you having one or two transferred?

Charlieb1 glad you are feeling more positive, it's like being on a roller coaster isn't it!

Hope everybody is doing well and enjoying Friday!

Pudding
X


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post on here!! 

Am currently going through my first FET, been  injecting for 2 weeks and started on HRT today, if all ok then aiming for a transfer on 18th December.

This time round I seem to be bruising very easily from the injections which I never got on my first IVF Cycle (which resulted in a BFP but sadly miscarried around 7 weeks.

Look forward to being involved on here.

xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Marshey3 welcome!

I have seen a lot of side effects on my medicated FET that I didn't have on my fresh cycle and am hoping that that is perhaps a good sign as they are having more of an effect on me!

Pudding
X


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy weekend everyone! 

Jess - so sorry to hear your news, I hope you can deal with it over time. 

Welcome Marshey3, looks like we're date buddies as I think I'm also pencilled in for ET on 18th Dec. 

Charlie and Beckalouise - how are you both feeling? Not long to wait now, fingers crossed for good news from you both.

Pudding - not long for you either, hope you're doing ok. 

Hi to anyone I've not mentioned, am rubbish at personals.

AFM, my baseline scan due last Wed was cancelled as AF hadn't started. AF then arrived Thurs pm but we are away visiting my sister for the weekend so was unable to reschedule scan, luckily clinic said it wasn't essential anyway so I'm doing without. Otherwise I wouldn't have been able to have transfer until after Christmas and don't want to wait that long! So I started HRT yesterday and have to book a scan on 11th to check everything's ok. ET should then be 18th if all goes well. Still very much feeling like this won't work but probably self preservation by not allowing myself to get my hopes up. This FET may well be our last shot at a sibling for our lovely ds  

Hope we all have lovely weekends, anyone got anything nice planned? 

Take care all


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hey Waby!

I didn't have a baseline scan either, my clinic said they don't do them so I just dated my periods and they calculated my start date HRT from that my scan on Thursday showed a lining of 8.6mm so it must be working okay!

I know what you mean about self preservation, I went away with my mum for a few days and was telling her what DH and I had decided to do in regard to immune testing if this cycle isn't successful and she pointed out to me that I was assuming it wouldn't work! 

That actually surprised me, when you are too close you don't see these things do you! So I am trying harder to be positive and hope for the best outcome, I just like to have a back up plan too!

I want to stay ambivalent as the fall after an unsuccessful cycle is so soul destroying that if you can buffer it a little it may not hurt quite so much but in reality I want this so much it physically hurts and apart from DH I haven't said that to anybody else as I am afraid of having to face the reality if it doesn't work.

Sorry for the ramble there I had a bit of an emotional moment, long story short I understand how you feel! ;-)

Pudding
X


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Pudding!

It's so difficult isn't it? Like I said, I'm feeling like this won't work but at the same time keep finding myself imagining getting a BFP and being pregnant again and planning for a future with two children. Although that also scares me too as it would make a big difference to our lives financially and ds would have to share us - but I guess these are all normal things to worry about for people hoping for a second child. 
I know we are incredibly lucky to have ds but I really would love him to grow up with the kind of sibling relationship I have with my sister. 

Anyway, here's hoping for a positive outcome for us both, and everyone else with treatment approaching 

Have a good day
R x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy 1st December all   chocolate advent all round in our house today lol

Naa-d - did you transfer yesterday? Hope you were able to make the decision re 1 or 2 ok  

Looks like next week is a big week for lots of us with OTD and ET booked  

I really do feel exactly like my last failed cycle so pretty fed up this weekend. At least by the new year whatever the outcome I will have my head round it and be ready to move on. This infertility stuff really is crap  

Take care all x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hey guys I need some advice.

I'm pretty annoyed this morning, at the beginning of our cycle my DH and I agreed that I would stop drinking  altogether, not even the odd glass and so I haven't indulged for about 6 weeks now. I also cut out caffeine and whilst I don't drink tea or coffee saying goodbye to the red bull was harder than I expected it to be!

I asked DH to also abstain in support however he said no, after a lot of discussion we agreed that he would stop during the 2ww and would cut down prior to and do more exercise to compensate (this would have been good as he seems to be less inclined to have a drink when he has worked out!)

However there has been no exercise and apparently no cutting back either, he doesn't drink during the week but balances this out on weekends! Which you can imagine is pretty irritating as I am now teetotal!

He has now said he doesn't want to abstain during the 2ww but will if he has to! He is missing the point here, Its not a question of having too! Besides if that is his attitude how can I trust him, Christmas time is full of temptation as we all know and if you don't want to abstain you won't at Christmas time more than any other!

I pointed out as politely as you can that he has gained a lot of weight recently as he isn't doing any exercise, he walks the dog with me maybe once a week and thats it, and he looked me up and down as if to say you can talk! Well as you can imagine that really upset me.

As some of you will have seen on here I have gained a lot of weight on the medication, 7/8kgs in the last 2 or 3 weeks which I can't help and the clinic said is perfectly normal for some women on the oestrogen pills.

As we have a male factor issue, very low sperm count, I am finding it hard not to resent him and he is not making it any easier by refusing to do anything to assist our predicament!

DH is a spirits man and so I have even suggested that we measure out a sensible amount of JD and that is all he drinks that evening he said no and stormed off!

Am I being unreasonable? I fully understand that the hormones may be making me see things differently but is it really such a shocking idea to look after himself give that we do suffer from male factor and we have a transfer coming up this week.

Please help I feel like I am going out of my mind!

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh pudding   men!! I think Christmas is a hard time to stop drinking especially if nobody knows you are having treatment as you get all the 'oh why aren't you drinking?' and men are especially rubbish at bluffing things   HOWEVER yes I think he should support you and I can understand your resentment   Our issues are also all with DH and he is totally non fazed by it and often I feel like screaming 'well this is all your   fault' when he's moaning about my mood etc. however often I also think this maybe his way of coping with everything so as a rule just tend to ignore him!!

Think all you can do is calmly explain to him how it makes you feel and come to a compromise?


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Beckalouise..... Sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish, have you had shy symptoms yet? You really never know if not anyway x

Pudding.... Men really can be insensitive at times can't they, if they had to be the ones going through the tx then there would be no ivf babies in the world. Can you sit him down and have a proper chat? I did this with dh a few weeks ago and told him I that I wanted him to stop drinking, he wanted a reason why and I just that I don't really know but I feel like I need u to do this to support me, and I'm allowed to make unreasonable requests at the moment because I'm the one pumping my body full of drugs and having to go through hell!!!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Beckalouise and Charlieb1 I'm glad I am not the only one that feels like this I was starting to think I am the worst person in the world!

I think you are right Charlieb1 if men had to do what we have to do there would be no ivf babies, it's all so simple for them!

I woke up this morning feeling like I had gone out dancing last night, all sore all over like I had used muscles that aren't used to being used anymore! I can assure you there was no dancing last night unless you count my sitting on the sofa watching the strictly results show!!!

Bibbidi - how are you doing? I'm getting a bit nervous about the thaw now, when will yours be defrosted?

Pudding
x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Oh pudding, I think I know exactly how you feel!! My DH likes a drink too and won't even broach the subject of cutting down to support me. In fact, I think he drinks even more when stressed so going through ivf again has definitely made things worse from the drinking point of view! Although last time round the view was that fertility issues lay with me, this time they are also querying DNA fragmentation in sperm. If this cycle doesn't work out then they will look into this further. 

Anyhow, there must've been a full moon this week or something as we have also been rowing loads, ending in DH saying that I had become utterly joyless!! Obviously this made me feel like s**t!....in a funny way though this has cleared the air a bit!!

Heading for my lining scan on Thursday and praying for no more delays. ETD prob 12/13th. Anyone else likely to be 2wwaiting round this time?

Hope everyone is hanging on in there and not being put out by domestics! Fingers crossed for those approaching big days X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Millymouse, I think you are right especially for my DH as the prob lies with him and I think that it bothers him more than he likes to admit!

It's really easy to row when we are under the stress of a cycle we've had some real doozies over what is really nothing!

We have however agreed that during the 2ww I am right and DH is wrong no matter how unreasonable I am! Let's see if that holds up!

I know I am a bit lacking in joy these days, mostly napping and not drinking but that's just the way the cookie crumbles at the moment!

Fingers crossed for your scan on Thursday!

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all  

Well I tested a day early and was a BFN   spoke to the clinic and they want me to have blood tests tomorrow to confirm. Really don't see the point as I know my body but best to double check I'm sure!! Really not sure how I feel don't think it's sunk it yet  

I'll update tomorrow but hope everybody else is ok.


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Beckalouise, sending you lots of hugs   , so sorry it did not work out. take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thinking of you Beckalouise!
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Thinking of you Beckalouise. So sorry xxx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks everybody. 3 years ago tomorrow I had my 1st ever ET and hit the jackpot so how ever much I wanted this I'll always be grateful for my little man and the support from my fertility friends.  Will be keeping an eye out for all your news so keep updating


----------



## Charlieb1 (Dec 22, 2012)

So sorry beckalouise, hope you are ok.
I've tested early as well and it's also a bfn for me. I'm devastated but not too surprised because I just can't see it happening for us. 
I know that sounds negative but I went into this cycle being very positive and it's not got us anywhere. 
Walked into dh crying his eyes out about it tonight and that has just broken my heart- first time he has actually cried about this in 4 years, so awful 
Sorry for the depressing post ladies.
Hope everyone is ok and good luck to all ladies testing over the next few days xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Charlie so sorry to hear your news I'm thinking of you!

Pudding
X


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Charlie, I'm so so sorry. Thinking of you. Take care of each other xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

I'm scheduled for my transfer tomorrow and am waiting for a call from the clinic to tell me when.

I'm on pins and needles, I was unable to sleep last night, after all the waiting during this cycle, which seems to have gone on forever, I am almost at transfer and I am petrified. I can't seem to get focused on anything and the to do list is huge!

My usual routine has also been thrown out as I a waiting in for a delivery, new mattress topper as DH is worried the bed isn't comfy enough and  isn't helping with my lack of sleeping, not sure  it's anything to do with the bed but hey every little helps right!

So the dog is pacing and I am fretting what an awesome day so far!

Gonna have a bite to eat and see if I can re-focus this afternoon!

Bibbidi how are you doing Hun? Hopefully better than me!

Pudding
X


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Pudding, try to relax. Easier said than done I know! How many will you be transferring? I had 2 day2 put back on Sat. No symptoms yet though but staying hopeful. 
And tell the dog to stop pacing lol!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi naa-d!

Subject to the thaw being successful I will be having 2 3bb 5 day blasts!

We have three all of the same grade on ice so they can defrost the third if we need to?

My little fur baby is used to an hours walk in the morning and I can understand her frustration as our walk always chills me out too!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, do you think you will test early or holdout for OTD?

Pudding
X


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Pudding, I think I wait till the 16th which is OTD. From what I understand, it takes a while for  BFP from day 2 embies, so may get a negative if I test too early. Are you hoping for twins? I'm not sure about twins myself, wondering if I'll be overwhelmed. Anyway I'll be grateful just for a BFP
X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Naa-d I would just be happy for it to work whether it's one or two! 

Our consultant advised that we had implantation last time, I started bleeding at 5 days past transfer and to put my mind at rest I did a clear blue digi which came up Pregnant 1-2, the clinic nurses said it was my trigger shot but my consultant said that that couldn't have been the case and we must have had implantation that the failed.

Therefore we are thinking of doing a couple of early tests provided that I can take the stress! as if we have implantation that fails again our consultant will pursue immune drugs on a further cycle?

Without testing early we will ever know so it's a bit of a double edged sword but I think that as long as I can stay chilled if it's bfn early there is no prob with testing early!

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh god Charlie I'm so sorry   Are you sure you've not tested just a little bit too early? Don't want to give you false hope but best to check  .

Pudding - did you get the call love? Really hope you get 2 perfect blasts for ET

Naa-d - congratulations on being PUPO lots of  

Hope everybody else is well xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hey Beckalouise, Hope you are doing okay!

I got the call, finally, I have the transfer at 10am tomorrow which  is great as it means less waiting around, I genuinely think I would go potty if I had to wait all day! 

Although I think that I already am! DH said I was talking really fast as I recounted the events of today to him and that's my way of saying "I'm going potty!"

I'm going to have an accupuncture session tomorrow evening and my accupuncturist is going to come to our house to save me having to travel to her which is great so everything is all set up!

I can't believe the waiting is nearly over, then the real waiting begins!!!

Bibbidi - have you been given a time for Friday yet.

How is everybody else doing?

Pudding
X


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone

Beckalouise and Charlie - so sorry to hear of your BFNs, take time to recover and look after yourselves x 

Pudding - good luck for tomorrow, will keep everything possible crossed for a successful thaw! 

AFM, nothing much to report, no side effects from HRT and have a lining scan booked for next Wed. 

Hope everyone not mentioned is doing well

R x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Waby!
X


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

All the best for tmrw, Pudding. This time tmrw, you will be PUPO! 
Hope everyone is doing well 
xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Naa-d! The support of all you lovely ladies is amazing!
Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Beckalouise and Charlie - Big hugs to you both, so sorry  

Pudding - hope all goes well with ET today, sending you lots of baby dust    You'll be in just now actually - sending  your way xx

Waby - good to hear no side effects from HRT

Its been almost a week since I posted last - bit useless at it - so sorry for lack of personals.  Hope everyone is doing well.

AFM - started pessaries on Saturday, missed call from clinic on Tuesday morning re the thaw (silly Bibbidi!) but at 3PM as I was standing in playground to pick up my niece they called again to say all 3 had thawed  and they would call again Wednesday to let me know time for ET.  I thought they would call again in morning so was going  all day until closer to 4PM yesterday when they called.  By 4.30PM I had a horrible headache and went to bed for the rest of the night, it's still lingering today unfortunately.  DH thinks its the stress of this week taking its toll when I had been thinking I'd been dealing with it all pretty well!  

Anyway - all 3 still growing - we have a 6, 7 and 8 cell.  Transfer time Friday at 10.30AM - eeeeeeekkkk!


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

I'm finally PUPO with two blasts. 

Sadly we lost one of our snow babies in the thaw which means we do not have anymore on ice but the good news is that our snow embies didn't degrade in the thaw!

The transfer went well and I've been resting all afternoon.

Good luck for your transfer tomorrow Bibbidi.

Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats on being PUPO Pudding!  Sorry you lost one of your embies but great that others didn't degrade in thaw and rest of day went well.  

What have you been doing for your relaxing afternoon?  I'm thinking about switching my phone off & just watching chick flicks all afternoon seeing as DH has to go back to work after.

My headache is still here & starting to feel sick, it's nerves kicking in.  Feels kind of surreal that it's finally happening tomorrow


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

I know what you mean about it finally being transfer time, I woke up so nervous and excited this morning sort of like exam day meets Christmas Day! Ha ha ha!

I got tucked up on the sofa and watched trashy tv shows, cold case and law and order they are my guilty pleasure!

Chick flicks sound good of perhaps a feel good Christmas movie, Sleepless in Seattle is sort of the best of both! maybe that could be a good plan for me for tomorrow!

I'm having an accupuncture session in a little while so that should set me up for a nice lazy evening!

Try to stay calm, I know it's easy to say and impossible to do so I shouldn't have said that really should I, it drives me crazy when people say it to me!!!!

I'll keep everything crossed for you, let us know how it goes!

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Fab news pudding   on both my ET we lost cells so you've hopefully got 2 strong ones there   .

Biddidi -   for tomorrow  

Hi everybody else. Decided to take my mind of things with potty training   it's working so far


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Charlie I'm so so sorry. I hope you are and hubby are being taken good care of. It broke my heart reading your post. Sending you all best wishes x

Beckalouise, really nice that you're still here! I have to say, I didn't have the guts to login after my BFN's. Good luck with the potty training!

Pudding- fantastic news!!! 2 lovely beans in board, keep growing little ones! 

Bibidi- best of luck tomorrow! I have had terrible headaches all the way through this cycle so I feel for you, but hopefully that'll all revolve once you are PUPO! Fingers crossed for you. 

I feel like I'm bringing up the rear here! Had my lining scan this AM and have 14mm lining so given the go ahead at last. They will call tmw with details but looks like end of next week. Now we just have to hope that single embie makes it through the thaw. Deep breaths!

Hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Bibbidi, I hope all went well this morning, thinking of you! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Well ladies that's me PUPO  Thanks for all the good wishes.
At points I never thought I'd get to this stage but I'm here & praying so hard that little bean sticks around!

We put back one - grade 4AB - and the other 2 have been left to grow & we'll get call to let us know this morning how they are & if re-freezable.

I'm a little sore though, is that normal?

How is everyone else doing?

X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Bibbidi!

Glad to hear it went well, hope you get good news on the other two!

I was sore on Thursday too, I've had mild to medium cramps since the transfer and I have a backache and "watery stomach" this morning, no other symptoms yet do you think that is normal?

Pudding
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Woohoo! Congrats Bibidi! Keep well...hoping to join you on Thursday! 😁 x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Pudding, unfortunately I think we'll be suffering with a few things over next 2 weeks as the build up of hormones from the HRT starts to give us yucky side effects 

I'm currently running hot, have been for a wee lie down this afternoon as no energy & had a few waves of mild nausea

Millymouse - how are you getting on?  

x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi Bibidi, it's a never ending hormonal roller-coaster! And do hard not to read into ecru symptom but I am glad to hear you are able to put your feet up.

I am getting nervous now ET is getting closer. No more headaches since stopping the basal spray which is awesome! Feel like my body is ready as it'll ever be and all our hopes are now hanging on little frostie.  Trying to to think too hard about it as there is nothing I can do. Except count down the days and then pray the clinic doesn't call and then hope frostie beds in! Blimey!

Still, starting to feel Christmassy now so hope that will lift all your spirits xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hey Bibbidi

I know what you mean about feeling tired an afternoon nap is always nice.

I had brown spotting yesterday late afternoon for a couple of hours it stopped before I went to bed and I haven't had anymore so far but that was how my bleeding started on my failed cycle in August so I am pretty much terrified that it hasn't worked.

I also had a bad back pain yesterday as well as the cramps I have been experiencing since transfer and didn't really think anything of it till I started spotting.

During our failed fresh cycle I did an HPT when I was bleeding to confirm that it was negative but it was a BFP, it didn't last and our consultant believed it to be a chemical pregnancy.

Therefore DH and I agreed that if I started to bleed on this cycle we would do an early test as chemical pregnancies can be a sign of immune issues and this may point us towards future treatment options.

I did a test this morning at about 4:30am, which shows how crazy this is all sending me, and It was BFN.

I have called our clinic and am waiting for them to call me back.

I truly don't think I will be able to face another failed cycle and I am terrified.

I have also posted this as a separate post on the 2ww board in the hope that somebody either here or elsewhere who has experienced this may have some insight!

I'm living in hope but haunted by fear.

Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Pudding, sorry to hear that you're having a bit of a stressful time with it all.  4.30AM is a pretty early time to be up POAS - I'm guessing, like me, you're not sleeping very well??

Hope someone on 2ww board that's experienced something similar gets in touch.

I think spotting is quite common after having transfer as we have had a bit of an invasive procedure done really to get the embryo in place, but could it also be implantation bleeding?  I know it's so hard to do, but try to relax and not focus on it too much or you'll drive yourself 

Sending you lots of hugs 

x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Bibbidi 

Thank you so very much for replying, I haven't had a response from anybody else and I have been literally going out of my mind all day and feeling very alone! Which I think we all feel from time to time in ivf treatment regardless of how much support we have at home!

I spoke to the clinic and predictably they said that it could go either way and try to stay calm which of course is the complete opposite of how I feel, and continue with my drugs etc.

Got a bit more spotting this afternoon but it hasn't gotten any heavier or redder so I am praying that it stays that way.

I hope you are doing better than me!

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a quick message of support for pudding  . I've heard of loads of people having implantation bleeds so please don't think it's over yet love


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you so much for you message Beckalouise I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard!

Pudding
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi pudding,

Sorry you are having such a tough time. I haven't had spotting on past cycles but I think it is quite common. The fact you've stopped could be good sign and possibly implantation bleed?

Sending you best wishes for a bit of rest! I find Kalms really helpful xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Millymouse,

Thanks for your kind words you really don't know how much they help!

I had a couple of showings again this afternoon/evening, all light brown and mixed in with what I assume is crinone gel being dispelled (sorry if TMI).

It's been intermittent today and has stopped again.

I desperately want to believe that it is implantation bleeding but there is always that little voice in my head!

Pudding
X


----------



## naa-d (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Pudding, how are you doing? Why did you test so early? There is still hope so please, please don't give up. 
Take care .

Bibidi- how are you faring on your 2ww?

I'm thinking of all you ladies and saying a special prayer for this thread.
God bless 

xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Naa-d

Thank you for you kind words.

After our chemical last time DH and I agreed to test if I bled, honestly I thought the spotting would lead to heavier bleeding straight away as it did last time so we decided to test as we want to have all the information available about how my body is reacting in case this can help us in the future.

We all have to follow our own path as far as testing is concerned, I know of some people on here who test a lot more than I have and those that hold fast till test day neither is right or wrong and we all have to make that decision on the basis of what makes us happiest and most comfortable.

The spotting has eased off now, I had a few spots yesterday afternoon evening and then nothing since save for a tiny tiny bit this morning and it is getting lighter brown each time.

I hope you are doing well, where are you up to now?

Pudding
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi Pudding,

Just had another thought...as you had 2 embies put back, if spotting isn't implantation could be that one has not stuck. I know of lots of people who had bleeding early on and it turned out to be that they lost one but the other kept going. I hope this doesn't sound negative! What I mean is there is every chance you could still be pregnant even with a little bleeding. Staying hopeful for you hon, I know it is hard to keep it up yourself x

How is everyone else getting on? I have taken a few days off last minute as feeling so drained on every level! I can't stop worrying that our little frostie won't survive and it will all be over 😢. Hope you ladies are holding on out there xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Millymouse, yeah that thought had crossed my. mid along with about a million others!

I am wrapping our Christmas presents today to try to take my mind off things and avoid gng to the bathroom every five mins to check what's happening!

I think you have done the right thing taking some time off  the whole process is emotionally and physically draining for us and we have to do what's right for each of us as we go along!

I know that waiting for the thaw is nerve wracking but keep the faith that it will hold on and I will keep my fingers crossed for a successful thaw for you!

Pudding
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Thanks pudding,

Glad you've found a good distraction. I can't seem to set myself to anything today and have so much to do!! But lying about is all I can seem to manage. I think now I've stopped charging about I'm realizing just how exhausted I am! Wrapping pressies is a good plan though. Take care xxx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Millymouse - how are you?  ET is tomorrow isn't it?  I get confused with all these dates, sorry!  Good luck,   for you!

waby - how did the scan go today?

Pudding - how are you doing today?  I hope Christmas prep has helped but sending you more   x

The time really is dragging and I can feel myself starting to go .  I'm self-employed and have loads (and I mean LOADS) I should be getting on with but I just can't get into it.  I'm playing Christmas music and sitting at the laptop - but not doing work like I should be!  My Christmas music, I did think was a safe option but yesterday I lost it when When A Child Is Born was on...it's playing again just now and I'm handling it a bit better but still


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hi Bibbidi

I am going loco too!

I am sure it's just in my mind but every tv show I turn on has reference to babies or Fertility treatment, even sitcoms, do you think maybe  it is some kind of conspiracy to drive us totally insane?

I haven't had any more spotting to talk of since Monday only what lookalike Ike crinone discharge so am keeping my fingers tightly crossed!

I just had an accupuncture session which was good and very relaxing!

This is probably TMI but have you experienced any change in your water? I am guessing it is the work of the progynova and crinone but mine is lurid yellow! Sorry if that turned anybody stomachs!

Pudding
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hi Bibidi,

Yes ET is booked for tomorrow. Have been getting slowly more and more anxious that our embie won't survive the thaw. Any tips on getting over this?! On paper we have a strong 5 day blast, but I don't know what the grading is. Consultant has confused the hell out of me by saying I shouldn't get my hopes up as none of the other 15 embryos made it. But then followed this with 'but it has all the criteria for freezing which is very positive'!  What does this mean! Anyone I couldn't sleep last night just praying that I won't get the call. 

Also just had acupuncture Pudding which def helps me relax and she says I'm doing great but I feel like a nervous wreck! My little girl keeps wrapping up baby dolls and giving them to me as 'presents', pretty cute and funny but breaking my heart.

It does help to know I'm not the only nutter though! 😛 Roll on tmw. XxX


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Millymouse, I would love to give you a magical technique to stay calm about the thaw however I don't have one, sorry about that!;-) maybe I put a little smile on your face though no? Yes? A little more? That's better! ;-)

I felt exactly the same way, if it helps to know we are all in the same boat at one time or another during the treatment! ;-)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your snow baby!

I cried when it read what your little girl has been doing,wrapping up her dolls, that is probably one of the cutest things I have ever heard.

Pudding
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Thanks pudding, you did actually make me smile there!

Bibidi, with all that Disney love going on, surely could get your hands on a magic wand?! Hope you are keeping well x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Ah ha so my purpose in life has been fulfilled! Stay strong honey not long now!

Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Not quite a magic wand, but maybe this will help!!! xx Good luck for tomorrow millymouse - thinking of you


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks ladies xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Fingers crossed for your thaw millymouse


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

My fingers are still crossed for you thaw Millymouse! Hope all goes well.

Pudding
X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Ladies, after a nail biting morning we made it to transfer! I am now PUPO! Yay! Still feeling nervous but excited. Thanks for all your kind wishes, it has really helped.  

How are you 2ww-ers doing? I can't remember exactly where everyone else us up to?!
Big hugs all round xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Congrats on being PUPO Millymouse and welcome to the roller coaster that is the 2ww!

I hope it all went well!

Take good care of yourself and your little embie!

Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Congrats on being PUPO millymouse!  How are you getting on? 

Pudding - how are you doing?  First week done, over half way there 

I'm actually feeling quite sick this morning & (.)(.) are a little tender too.

x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

How strange Bibbidi I was just thinking of you and logged on to post a message to see how you are and found your post! I must be psychic!

I'm doing okay, my spotting has finally stopped after being on and off for 5 days, I don't know what that means am hoping its a positive thing!

Got a stonkingly bad headache this morning but want to avoid painkillers if I can think I might be a bit hydrated from the night so trying to replenish although as soon as I drink I need to pee again, it's like some evil 2ww vicious circle!

Sickness and sore (.)(.) sound like positive symptoms are you feeling positive? I vary wildly between crying and being all bouncy and happy!

Millymouse how are you getting on?

How about everybody else do we have any transfers this week?

Pudding
X


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry not been on much as am trying to sort out Christmas before my transfer, had my scan yesterday and am 9.4mm so transfer is on the 18th!!

Pudding, Millymouse and Bibbidi I have everything crossed for you guys.

Waby how are you doing?

Sorry if I missed anyone out.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

xxx


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Thanks pudding, Bibidi and marshey. Only day 2 and I'm already a nervous wreck! Thursday I was so thrilled to have made it to transfer I felt convinced this was a good sign, particularly as consultant was so cautiously optimistic. Yesterday, I had lots of crampy feelings so again thought 'oooh, all good'! Today I feel nothing except tender (.)(.) which I know is just the cyclogest. So now not sure at all 😣. How will I ever make it to 23rd?! Pudding, I feel your pain!!

Glad you are feeling positive Bibidi and having strong symptoms 

Best of luck for transfer marshey !

Millymouse xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Evening Ladies!

Is anybody else feeling a wee bit emotional? I'm sitting here crying at the "three legged puppy" stories on the xfactor final, I don't even like xfactor but watch it because my DH likes it! I'm the only woman I know whose husband makes her watch xfactor!!!!

I also cried at a sappy puppy Christmas movie earlier today, I do sometimes have a cry at tv but never anything like this!

My (.)(.) are now killing me! Can't seem to get comfortable!

Millymouse, no signs aren't necessarily a bad sign you just have to stay cool! Easier said than done I know!

Marshey I know what you mean about trying to get everything done for Christmas, we will have a full house of 9 for Christmas! That's right 9! what on earth was I thinking!

My DH is from Northern Ireland and so it seemed a better idea to have them come to us instead of travelling over there like we usually do so it's really the lesser of two evils if you see what I mean! My mum is a Supermum and has been helping me out so that has been a great help!

Presents have been wrapped decorations are up so we're not doing too bad!

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Morning Ladies,

Feeling absolutely devastated this morning, it's my official test day and I got a BFN.

It's hit me even harder as I had a positive test on Friday, I didn't post about it as I didn't want to jinx it as I had a suspected chemical back in August and it looks like I have had another one.

I had the positive 6dp5dt last time and 8dp5dt this time so I actually hoped that it wouldn't be the same.

After all the symptoms I have been experiencing this week part of me thought that perhaps I was still asleep and having a nightmare but I wasn't asleep and it is a nightmare.

I have been in a daze for about 3hours now and desperately searching the tinterweb for some hope, but there really isn't any and I need to face it now.

DH is devastated too and I don't know what to say or do.

Clearly there is something going on with me and I am causing the implantations to fail, so I suppose immune testing is next but I have to find a way through this now although I don't see how.

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh god I'm so sorry pudding    That's so cruel giving that glimmer of a BFP only for it to be taken away from you  

Sounds like immune testing would help, sending you lots of   and   for 2014 xx


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Pudding, I'm so so so sorry 

I think you should tell the clinic about it all when you call and see what they say.  You've mentioned immune testing a few times, so push for it as I think you need it even just to put your mind at ease.

Don't blame yourself honey - as I notice you used "I am causing..." - our bodies do seem to have minds of their own and there is nothing we can do to affect it, so please don't place any blame on yourself 

Take some time out with DH over the next few days and just concentrate on you.  

Sending lots of  xxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you Bibbidi! And Beckalouise your kind words are so very much appreciated.

Bibbidi I am keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow I really hope that you get the BFP that you are hoping for!

Much love

Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you Pudding, that really means a lot.  I have to wait till Friday for OTD though 

Take care of yourself 

X


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Pudding I am devastated for you. I know there is very little I can say except send you all my very best wishes. I hope you have lots of support from your family over Xmas and are able to look after each other.

Also, I totally agree  with Bibidi, you mustn't  blame yourself honey. This is a joint venture and it is not your fault. It sounds like you would be totally justified in insisting for further testing.

Sending all my warmest wishes xxxx


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh Pudding,

I am really truly sorry to hear that, am so devastated for you, you are in my thoughts, hope the Christmas period will help take your mind off things.

Heres hoping 2014 is your year.

Much love to you.

xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Ladies I'm truly touched by you kindness.

Bibbidi I just assumed your test day would be today as you had you transfer the day after me, funny how clinics differ in their test dates.

I hope that those of you still waiting to test get a BFP.

Pudding
X


----------



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Pudding
Just a quick note to send you a huge hug,  I have been checking in on everyone's progress over the last few weeks and was really praying it would be your time. Life can be so hard but try and keep strong. You have been such a support to so many on this thread and I really hope you have the courage to keep trying. Xxxx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Oh Jess you don't know how much your message has touched me! Thank you so very much for such kind words.

I don't know how too see a way forward right now, I can't see a through tomorrow right now.

DH has always wanted a second Puppy and I said we could if the cycle didn't work so we are looking now maybe another little fur baby to mother is just what the doctor ordered! My big fur baby gave me a reason to get out of bed this morning and is being extra cuddly, she always knows when something is going on!

I'm going to make an appointment to see a counsellor I think that I need to do it now.

I hope you are well and have a wonderful Christmas!

Pudding
X


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Hello everyone

Sorry I haven't been around, have been trying to get organised for Christmas plus the nerves have well and truly set in and I went into head in the sand mode re FET! But have had a read back and just want to say to Pudding how sorry I am to hear of your BFN - I hope you can find a way forward, have you got a plan B? Sometimes I think that helps....

Milly - congrats on being PUPO, how are you finding the 2ww? 

Bibbidi - good luck for OTD, will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Marshey, my date buddy - good luck for tomorrow, how are you feeling? How many frosties do you have? Fingers crossed for successful thaw and smooth transfer.

AFM - had scan last Wed and lining was 12.1 so nurse was happy with me and transfer is tomorrow (providing we have something to transfer ). We have two frosties, one from 2011 is a day 6 4bb and one from April this year is a day 5 3BB. The 2011 frostie is from the same batch that gave us our son and he was also a 4bb so hoping that's good omen! Am starting to  feel very nervous - have to call clinic in the morning to see how thaw has gone, that's going to be one scary phone call! Anyway, will keep you posted.

Love to all
R x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Hey Waby and Marshey, best of luck for tmw! Will be thinking of you and hope you'll be home again in no time, with your feet up, letting those tiny folks bed in!

Like others, I am slowly losing my marbles on the 2ww. Have lots of symptoms which I am trying to ignore and not get excited about- 4th timer! Mostly feel like a grumpy spotty teenager! Desperate just to know if it's worked for us.....I am not a patient person. Bad combination....

But, thinking of you all out there somewhere and wishing you all success and christmassyness xxx


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

What an utterly rubbish morning.....

DH called clinic as instructed - only one of our two embryos has survived the thaw and they're not sure how the other one is progressing so want to leave it another 24hrs to see what happens. DH asked to speak to the embryologist & he explained that it may or may not be viable, at the moment they can't tell which way it'll go. So transfer is postponed till tomorrow but of course we may not get to that point. But clinic want us there at 9.15am and is a 2 hr drive away so obviously we will already be on our way when/if we get a call to say embryo hasn't progressed. This was what I've been dreading all along! Not to mention that we've had to rearrange child care and work. 

Am feeling very upset and stressed at the moment, never really expected that we wouldn't have anything to transfer but guess I ought to prepare myself for that as a real possibility  

Sorry for the me post, just needed to offload.

Marshey - hope you've had more luck than me and transfer went well. Please keep us posted.

R x


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Waby - I'm so sorry you're having a rubbish morning and ET has been delayed.  I'm  for that little embie of yours hugs  and positive vibes being sent your way 

Marshey - hope all well with you today,  for you too

Millymouse - the 2ww is a killer, hope Christmas is providing a distraction 

Well ladies, I feel quite bad typing this but I've given in and tested, the sicky feeling and waiting was driving me  and it's a BFP!!


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow Bibbidi - congrats! That's great news - what a great early Christmas present   Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy xx


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations Bibbidi I am so happy for you.

Pudding
X


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Fab news bibbidi - enjoy


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you ladies - I don't really believe it yet! x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Fantastic news Bibidi!! Over the moon for you xx

Waby, it's just such a frustrating process with do many unknowns. Fingers crossed for good news tmw xx

Marshey, any news? xx


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Well that's me PUPO!!! My OTD is 4th Jan, now the dreaded 2ww!! Hoping Christmas will be a distraction.

Bibbidi- Congratulations am so pleased for you, such fab news. 

Waby- Sorry to hear today didn't go as planned, hoping tomorrow brings good news.

Hope everyone else is doing ok on this horrid wet and windy night.

xxx


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Ok, this might make some of you smile.....I went to see a friend today. I have seen her every week for the past 2 1/2 years. She had a cat. The cat is not friendly. The cat only likes her DH. In fact, the cat never sits on her lap or comes to her for any kind of contact. The only time the cat has nestled in my friend's lap was when she was just pregnant. Not before and not since. Today, after 2 1/2 years if being ignored and dismissed by said cat, she sauntered in and curled up in my lap......this has slightly FREAKED ME OUT!!!

Probably means nothing, but made me laugh   xx


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on being PUPO marshy!!! Fab news. Hold on tight little one(s)! Xx


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Congrats on being PUPO Marshey, how many do you have on board? 4th Jan seems a long way off, my clinic told me OTD would be 28th Dec for transfer today. Hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too.  

Milly - that's weird but hopefully the cat has got it right! 

Hi to everyone else.

R x


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Millymouse, lets hope the cat is a very good sign! I'd be freaked out too!!

Warby- Thanks I had 1 put back, am hoping Christmas will distract me!! Prob wont but will try!!

Everything crossed for you tomorrow.xxxx


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Well I'm pleased to say I am PUPO! Embryo did well overnight and so was transferred this morning. OTD is 28th but DH will be away then so may test a day earlier, assuming AF doesn't show up before then. 

Thanks for all your support  

How's everyone doing?

R x


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

You must be so relieved Waby!! Congrats and welcome, it's a crazy ride! 
Praying we are all as lucky as Bibidi !!   X


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Waby

Thanks fab news Hun, here's hoping we all get BFP.


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Glad to hear it went well Waby!

Bibbidi I have been thinking of you, hope it stayed BFP for you today!

Pudding
X


----------



## Bibbidi (Mar 15, 2013)

on being PUPO Marshey & Waby - sending  and  your way xx

Millymouse - I have read before that animals pick up on things like that, so fingers crossed! x

Thanks Pudding, BFP on clinic test too!  But still so scared something's going to go wrong 

Early scan booked for 9th Jan - delayed slightly due to Christmas.  Had to then call GP to get more Cyclogest & Progynova as I have to take it until 12 weeks - I knew more than GP did!


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

So thrilled for you Bibidi, great Christmas present for you! Hope you don't feel too sick over the festive period x

Couldn't help myself and tested early today. It was a BFN. Given it was a blast transfer I think this is prob accurate. Gutted 😪.

Fingers crossed for you Waby and Marshey xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

millymouse  . Please don't give up until OTD you just never know  . Hope your LO helps you through though xx


----------



## millymouse (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Beckalouise. How are you getting on? Will you have a review after this cycle?

OTD is tmw so will test again- clinic will insist anyway- but just have a gut feeling it's all over. Christmas is of course becoming a good distraction. Just feel so desperately sad not to be able to give DD a buddy to enjoy it with in the years to come. But know i should be, and am, so very grateful for her.

Best wishes to all xx


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear you didn't get the result we all hope for Millymouse, hope you can find comfort in your DD and enjoy Christmas. 

How are you doing Marshey? Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too cuckoo!

AFM, I'm now 4dpt and veering wildly between thinking this might work and convincing myself it won't. No symptoms to speak of, have had mild AF cramps on and off for a couple of days. Am terrified that AF might arrive before test day which is what happened on my last cycle. Think it's due around 25th - great timing! Trying to tell myself what will be will be, but it feels like there's such a lot at stake cos I really don't think we'll be able to do another fresh cycle. I so badly would love DS to be a big brother....

Hi to everyone reading - in case I'm not on again over the next few days I'd like to wish you all a very Happy Christmas!!

R x


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Waby

I've been fine up till today think Christmas has been a good distraction. Today however I've been very teary and  can't stop thinking about it all. My otd isn't till 4 jan, feels miles away!!

How are you doing?

Millymouse sorry to hear off your bfn.😢

Hope everyone has had a good Christmas.

Xx


----------



## saltypopcorn (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Marshey

Having a major wobble about OTD tomorrow, just don't think it has worked and this will almost certainly be the end of the road for us. I can't face going through the 2ww again, it's completely driven me insane. 

Did a test yesterday at 7dpt which was negative, though I'm sure it was too early to be accurate. Seems strange that our OTDs are so different, mine is only 9dpt which seems early to me. 

Sorry for me post!

Millymouse, hope you had a nice Christmas and are doing ok. 

R x


----------



## marshey3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Waby,

Don't worry about your post, been thinking off you today. Was yours a medicated FET or natural? Mine was medicated. Hoping you've had good news. Xx


----------



## AngeS (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi everyone can I join you I'm a bit behind you all as I don't start down reg till 5th jan. 
hope you all had a lovely Christmas and hopefully we all have bfp's in the new year 😃
Ange x


----------



## Penpot (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all,


Hope you don't mind my joining you - I'm on meds now, preparing for an FET at the end of the month (around 21st) and feeling really sick. Has anyone else had this? 


I'm actually not 100% sure I'll be able to continue with it, but will see...
Penpot x


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi penpot what medication are u on? I am on progynova and the nurse told me to spread the tablets throughout the day if I felt unwell. Ive been taking 2 in the morning and 2 in the evening.


----------



## Penpot (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Babytinks,


Yup, on three progynova a day now, plus antibiotics....feeling a bit better today, but think it might have been the latter that was making feel queasy. Hope you're doing ok. 


Penpot x


----------

